# Official 2013 Shifa Interview Feedback Discussion



## MedGrunt

Creating this thread for everyone who has an interview coming up at Shifa this year! 

Discuss questions and answers here as well as anything else related to the Shifa interview process.

Also recommend everyone read last year's thread which has some great information in it. That thread is here: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...2012-shifa-interview-feedback-discussion.html

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Acer

thanks medgrunt! 

few weeks ago i called shifa and they said interviews will be held after mid october and merit list will be up on 1st November..


----------



## Obaif

Yr i huv 54% aggeg!!! I m really scared!! Wanted to b in shifa  People with how much aggeg are called for interview??


----------



## asbah

my aggregate is 58% :'( any chances to get in ?? and what about the merit?? it will gonna rise or fall this time ?? feeling *terrible*


----------



## yoyahyo

Last year their interviews started in the beginning of october. Someone mentioned in a previous thread that interview dates were released 2 weeks after the entry test. Anyone know if they will release both international and local interview times at the same time?


----------



## meshal

my aggregate is 52.5 without interview.....is there any chance??


----------



## Acer

yoyahyo said:


> Last year their interviews started in the beginning of october. Someone mentioned in a previous thread that interview dates were released 2 weeks after the entry test. Anyone know if they will release both international and local interview times at the same time?


Most probably interviews for local aswell as international applicants will be held at the same time.


----------



## yoyahyo

I just realized there is an aptitude test they want us to take during interview. What?? How many more tests do they want from us? I don't think this has been done before. Does anyone have any idea about this aptitude test ?


----------



## Acer

Really? I dont know anything about it? From wher did you hear about this?
And how will they have an aptitude test during the interview on skype?


----------



## AbraDabra

I believe the aptitude test is computer-based, so they'll probably give you a link to it or whatever


----------



## Acer

Thanks for bringing this up.
And yes i just saw its computer based


----------



## chocoholic18

Is the aptitude test for the local applicants too?


----------



## AbraDabra

All of them i think.


----------



## Acer

chocoholic18 said:


> Is the aptitude test for the local applicants too?



It doesnt specify on their website so i think its for both of them


----------



## Umer Yamin

I think the merit would fall, because the test was tough, atleast for me.


----------



## chocoholic18

Enough of the tests now. :/ What sort of test would it be?


----------



## Hyperstar

Does Shifa allow/accept migration?


----------



## Shawana

What exactly would an aptitude test consist of?


----------



## Acer

Shawana said:


> What exactly would an aptitude test consist of?


maybe some general knowledge questions :S someone who is in Pakistan please call them up and let us all know


----------



## AbraDabra

Aptitude based questions? 
Im guessing general knowledge, general maths, logic based questioning.


----------



## Shawana

I'm not even done stressing out about the SAT test and then stressing if i'm going to get an interview call or not and now there's like an aptitude test - like is this real life? :!:


----------



## Buttnamal

Hyperstar said:


> Does Shifa allow/accept migration?


What exactly do you mean by migration?

- - - Updated - - -

So Shawana, for some stupid reason this website isn't letting me respond via direct message, if there in an email or something you want the message sent on just direct message me. Thanks


----------



## Shawana

I gotchuuu


----------



## yoyahyo

As Acer said, if someone over there could call them and find something out, that would be great. It also wouldn't hurt to push them about that interview list. I think you guys can tell that I am getting really sick of waiting


----------



## Buttnamal

yoyahyo said:


> As Acer said, if someone over there could call them and find something out, that would be great. It also wouldn't hurt to push them about that interview list. I think you guys can tell that I am getting really sick of waiting


I'm going in to study at the library tomorrow morning, I guess I can ask for you guys from there. I'll let you know as soon as I get the info. Anything else you guys want me to ask admissions?


----------



## znb13_1994

When I called, they said that the interviews will be held after eid.


----------



## arfasafet

hey,
on a serious note,
what if in a interview they ask:why do you want to become a doctor?
what could b a gud ans :?:?:?


----------



## yoyahyo

There is no one good answer because an interviewer can see past any fake reasons someone would have. Thats something one needs to figure out and practice saying so you don't sound like you're in this for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Buttnamal

arfasafet said:


> hey,
> on a serious note,
> what if in a interview they ask:why do you want to become a doctor?
> what could b a gud ans :?:?:?


Throw in a small story of what inspired you. Don't get over dramatic with it though.


----------



## yoyahyo

Buttnamal said:


> What exactly do you mean by migration?.


I think he's talking about transferring medical schools. I 've heard this is a very difficult and stressful process. I don't know any details other than both schools need to approve it but if one is up for the challenge, then go for it.


----------



## apicomb

From what I've heard, you can only transfer at the end of the year if someone drops out in the college you want to migrate to. And if you do get a place, you have to pay the new college all the extra fees 1st years normally pay on top of the regular tuition fees.


----------



## arfasafet

can i say dr gregory house from house m.d inspired me. is this okay???????  because i have no other reason.


----------



## yoyahyo

That honestly is one of the worst answer you can give. If a tv show is the reason you want to be a doctor then you should probably reevaluate your career path . Just saying


----------



## AbraDabra

All I can say is. LOL.


----------



## apicomb

I think she's trying to make a joke. 

Honestly, that is the worst answer you can give in an interview.


----------



## Acer

Buttnamal said:


> I'm going in to study at the library tomorrow morning, I guess I can ask for you guys from there. I'll let you know as soon as I get the info. Anything else you guys want me to ask admissions?


Any updates?


----------



## arfasafet

seriously 
if i d be saying like  yeah i had born wd the spirit to be a doc tu it is nt either goin to help.. thats why i need some brilliant minds to come up wd some precise and concise idea. anyhow yes a tv show cant make u choose ur career but somehow tbh  house has influenced me ALOT hehe


----------



## yoyahyo

now you're just trolling..but if you really think it ll help, go for it. I'm sure the admissions people could use a good laugh


----------



## apicomb

They've probably got enough laughs just by going over the abysmal entrance test result.


----------



## chocoholic18

Lol. How can you ask someone else why YOU want to be a doctor? If you really want to, you know why otherwise you just love the idea of it and that can never be enough. And even if a tv show has inspired you (which is new ) don't ask someone if it's okay. Just present what exactly inspired you in good words and you're good to go. But 'because doctors in that tv show looked hot' would never be enough. Jk. Best of luck!


----------



## yoyahyo

I agree that there are people who want to be doctors and their reasons are not as concrete as others, but there is definitely an event in one's life that makes them say, 'Hmm, maybe I could see myself doing this career for the next 50+ years'..what is that? 

Also, this is a very common question that is asked by almost every med school that has an interest in seeing its students succeed. I guess they can ask because they want to gauge the sincerity of your interest in medicine because it isn't by any means a fun time. You won't be anywhere close to the level of a Dr. House or have the freedom he has. In REALITY , there is tremendous expectation and sacrifice with being a med student and eventually a successful physician. If someone is in it just for the title and the glory then a med school doesn't want to waste its time and resources on someone who may very well not pan out. They invest in us and our eventual success is a reflection on their ability to produce quality doctor. If you have people who just go through the motions just so they can tell others they are a med school/doctor then that person is essentially wasting his time as well as the resources of that college...

But hey, that's just my two cents...nothing against you chocoholic . I think you brought up a good point and just wanted to elaborate on it.


----------



## chocoholic18

Agreed. You're absolutely right! But the interviewers must see the sincerity of our passion. Not our long words! And definitely if someone isn't passionate enough about it, he shouldn't just ask everybody what inspired them and use their words. That'd be fooling your own self right? I'm sure we all have worked really hard for this and are all passionate enough. I hope everyone who deserves gets in!  And those who are worried about 'NOT' being good enough just because you couldn't top the Goddamn test, just remember Surgeons aren't born with scalpels in their hands  You never know what the future holds just always hope for the best!


----------



## Buttnamal

arfasafet said:


> seriously
> if i d be saying like  yeah i had born wd the spirit to be a doc tu it is nt either goin to help.. thats why i need some brilliant minds to come up wd some precise and concise idea. anyhow yes a tv show cant make u choose ur career but somehow tbh  house has influenced me ALOT hehe


Ahah. I'm sure you're not the first one to bring that up. But everyone else is too harsh on you.

> Guys stop laughing.

You can't really give the TV show as a reason, but you can look deeper into the show and pick out the details you like about the doctors and the job they do and mention that. Always try to bring up the fact that you're empathetic.


----------



## yoyahyo

Hey Buttnamal, any updates from shifa when you went over there the other day regarding that test they want us to take or the interview posting?


----------



## Buttnamal

yoyahyo said:


> Hey Buttnamal, any updates from shifa when you went over there the other day regarding that test they want us to take or the interview posting?


*cough* So yeah... Umm... I went in. And I studied at the library. And I left.
Sorry guys. Ill be going tomorrow. Promise to ask then :/.

>Gotta ask about when the list will be posted and what the aptitude exam consists of.

If there are any other questions you guys want me to ask just tell me and HOPEFULLY I'll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## yoyahyo

Lol! No worries. That ll work. Try to get An exact date if you can. They ll try to be vague just so you leave them alone but don't back down!


----------



## apicomb

Who are you going to ask buttnamal?


----------



## Buttnamal

apicomb said:


> Who are you going to ask buttnamal?


Admissions office, second floor. 
And for the record. My name is Namal. Just so you know .


----------



## Acer

chocoholic18 said:


> Agreed. You're absolutely right! But the interviewers must see the sincerity of our passion. Not our long words! And definitely if someone isn't passionate enough about it, he shouldn't just ask everybody what inspired them and use their words. That'd be fooling your own self right? I'm sure we all have worked really hard for this and are all passionate enough. I hope everyone who deserves gets in!  And those who are worried about 'NOT' being good enough just because you couldn't top the Goddamn test, just remember Surgeons aren't born with scalpels in their hands  You never know what the future holds just always hope for the best!


Hey can you please do us a favour by calling up shifa and asking them abt the aptitude test. Also ask them exactly when they will put up the list of applicants who theyre calling for interview  thanks


----------



## yoyahyo

Acer, its in the other thread haha. I posted an update just a little while ago. I called, but just for the interview list.


----------



## Acer

yoyahyo said:


> Acer, its in the other thread haha. I posted an update just a little while ago. I called, but just for the interview list.


Ohh my bad..just saw that one


----------



## apicomb

If its o.k with you Namal, i'd like to know a little more of your pre-med path. Did you do F.Sc or A-levels? I know the course at Shifa is intregrated(ie not pre-clinical/clinical), modular and PBL based-would you say an A-level student is more suited to such a course or an F.Sc student? I myself did A-levels, and seeing how the entry test was 100% F.Sc...not to sure about what to expect. 

Also, how do they teach at Shifa? Conceptual, like A-levels or do they encourage learning by rote (as they do in F.Sc).

Thanks for your help and advice so far btw, I'm sure most of us,on this thread if not all, appreciate it.


----------



## Buttnamal

apicomb said:


> If its o.k with you Namal, i'd like to know a little more of your pre-med path. Did you do F.Sc or A-levels? I know the course at Shifa is intregrated(ie not pre-clinical/clinical), modular and PBL based-would you say an A-level student is more suited to such a course or an F.Sc student? I myself did A-levels, and seeing how the entry test was 100% F.Sc...not to sure about what to expect.
> 
> Also, how do they teach at Shifa? Conceptual, like A-levels or do they encourage learning by rote (as they do in F.Sc).
> 
> Thanks for your help and advice so far btw, I'm sure most of us,on this thread if not all, appreciate it.


Well I haven't really commented on the local seat applications because I myself am a foreign student. I graduated high school and then went on to do a year and a half of biological sciences at university.

From my own experience, I feel like most of what you learn is going to be from when you study on your own. But the session they provide will definitely help reinforce your concepts.

Here's how it works.

In the module you'll have to cover anatomy, biochemistry, physiology and histology.
The way the module is set up changes with every course coordinator.
You'll most likely be given learning objectives for which you have to study on your own and come ready to school. You'll be put in groups of around 13-14 and assigned a facilitator. You have a session called small group discussions (SGDs), for usually around an hour and a half where the facilitator will question you on what you have studied and you will be assigned a mark accordingly. This adds up to five percent of your modular mark.
That doesn't seem like much but here's my advice, study for the SGDs so you sort of have an idea, then during SGDs, pay attention to what others say and to the facilitator as well. You learn a lot more in SGD than you ever will in a lecture.

Lectures are usually Wrap Ups which will summarize everything specific topics.
You will also sometimes have a Large Group Interactive Session (LGIS) which is usually before your SGD for that topic.

So basically, you'll be fine regardless of your background but I've noticed that the people who have done F.Sc tend to score higher.
>Extra note, don't come in expecting to score in the 80s. Some of you will be happy to pass. ~60-65 is a good mark. Toppers manage high 70.

I don't really know if all this made sense above because I'm tired and I rather not proof read XD.

Anyways, if any questions, just ask. I'll be glad to help.


----------



## apicomb

..I don't get it. So the bottom line is that well be doing most of the learning by ourselves? What about tutor support and guidance? Who'll put us straight if we're wrong? 

Another thing, do you see patients from your first year or third year?


----------



## yoyahyo

With most schools, a teacher will lead you in the right direction if you're missing something, but they won't baby feed you everything youll need to know. You have to demonstrate (at the least this is what I think) that you are making a serious effort to understand the material simply because of my last point. Learning by yourself shouldn't be too much of a surprise to most of us. We have done in to a certain extent otherwise we probably wouldn't be talking about going to medical school. 

Appreciate the info Namal, found it to be very enlightening and potentially useful for when we get to that point.


----------



## apicomb

We're at 'that point' now. Might as well know what we've signed up for.

And sorry, Namal, for bombarding you with questions so suddenly, you're a great help.


----------



## Shawana

What Namal said sounds so much like how classes are in colleges in the US (correct me if I'm wrong, since I'm just basing this off of what my friends and sister say). But students everywhere are required to read and understand (at least the basics) on their own and the teacher will answer any questions you have and clarify things, but def will not waste time _teaching_ you the material. I mean we are a lot older and, hopefully, mature so this shouldn't be surprising or hard for us.


----------



## Buttnamal

apicomb said:


> ..I don't get it. So the bottom line is that well be doing most of the learning by ourselves? What about tutor support and guidance? Who'll put us mlstraight if we're wrong?
> 
> Another thing, do you see patients from your first year or third year?


Well thats what facilitators are there for. When you're in SGDs, they will be happy to clear up any concepts you don't understand. They'll have studied the learning objectives just like you but they have prior knowledge so they generally tend to retain more and tell you little important facts that weren't covered in the books.

We don't get patient interaction until third year but in your foundation module you will have a tag along in which you'll find random people in Falahi and help them out. Getting to know them and the hospital as well.

- - - Updated - - -



Shawana said:


> What Namal said sounds so much like how classes are in colleges in the US (correct me if I'm wrong, since I'm just basing this off of what my friends and sister say). But students everywhere are required to read and understand (at least the basics) on their own and the teacher will answer any questions you have and clarify things, but def will not waste time _teaching_ you the material. I mean we are a lot older and, hopefully, mature so this shouldn't be surprising or hard for us.


Well my university experience was different. We had lectures and then labs to test and demonstrate our knowledge.
Over here you have to study pretty much every night. Ill post a weekly schedule just so you guys have an idea as to how it works.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/p0lzvz1m14iktcf/GgmbJt66OF/weekly timetable/CLL-Y1 week 2.pdf

- - - Updated - - -

In the above time table you'll see Self Directed Learning (SDL) which is pretty much a free class in which you can study, or not. I myself studied the night before and relaxed during the breaks.

These are designated for you to be able to study for the SGDs. Other than that you have wrap ups after SGDs to try to cement your knowledge.

Note: The way the week is scheduled changes with pretty much every course coordinator.
You don't get as many SDLs at the end of the year. It's more along the lines of, SGD-LGIS-(Practical skills labs).


----------



## yoyahyo

Some thoughts about the schedule you just posted, Namal,

#1. I am gonna regret saying this later on, but I can't wait to be stuck with stuff like this  
#2. I studied enzyme kinetics in college biochemistry in states and I absolutely despise the concept haha. Sort of contradicts what I just said but I hope my fellow applicants understand where I'm coming from. 
#3. Really appreciate the time for prayer breaks..a little thing but for someone like myself who has had to make time for this instead of being given time, I like it.
#4 Really, really, really hate the 8 am start time. I'd probably commute from home in Islamabad and that just means my day starts earlier :/ which sounds horrible..obviously you give a little and get a little. 

#5. Does the schedule go by semester or is it another format? How long until you give exams and "profs"- stuff of that nature since the classes start in December? 

#6. Thank you for sharing this sort of info.  I personally really appreciate you taking the time to go over stuff like this knowing you prob have better stuff to do than come back on this site after you got in.


----------



## Buttnamal

Meh. The first block is Cellular and Molecular Biology (CMB). It's usually everyones worst module.

And theres no semester system. Only Modules. Meaning you'll do Physiology, Biochemistry, Anatomy and Histology all at the same time for a specific topic.
You'll have an exam for every module after about a month and a half. 

There will be 6 modules in 3 blocks. You will have an Integrated Practical Exam (IPE) in which you have stations at which you have to demonstrate your knowledge after every block.

The blocks are divided as follows:

Block 1
-Cell
-Heme

Block 2
-Locomotor System (LMS)

Block 3
-Respiratory System (RES)
-Cardiovascular System (CVS)
-Kidney, Ureter, Bladder (KUB)

Meaning you will have six modular exams and only three practical exams.

My class started at the very beginning of December. We got a two week holiday at the end of May between LMS and RES. And we are currently in the one month exam break prior to proffs.
We will be getting three weeks off for annual break but most people are planning on missing the first week.


----------



## Shawana

Soo what you're saying is that there aren't any labs like at all? Just discussions and examinations?


----------



## apicomb

Thanks Namal 

Wow, I can't wait to get started with it all.

- - - Updated - - -



Shawana said:


> Soo what you're saying is that there aren't any labs like at all? Just discussions and examinations?


 Go through what Namal's told us again. We will have labs which will cumulate in 3 practical exams (one at the end of each block)


----------



## Buttnamal

apicomb said:


> Thanks Namal
> 
> Wow, I can't wait to get started with it all.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Go through what Namal's told us again. We will have labs which will cumulate in 3 practical exams (one at the end of each block)


Well you will have a few labs to do with urine samples and stuff like that but not too much, most of it it counselling patients and examinations of the body.
There will be four practical groups, usually two with alternating lab and two with SDL. *Will post pic later to clarify*
You will go in, a teacher will demonstrate for example how to examine a patient for enlarged spleen. You will then be given time to try out the examination.
-- you will get a handout pointing out all the questions you must ask, and step by step examinations.

These along with histology slides, VIVAS(where a teacher will just ask you questions) labelling stations and counselling will show up on the Practical exams.

- - - Updated - - -



Buttnamal said:


> Well you will have a few labs to do with urine samples and stuff like that but not too much, most of it it counselling patients and examinations of the body.
> There will be four practical groups, usually two with alternating lab and two with SDL. **Will post pic later to clarify*
> *You will go in, a teacher will demonstrate for example how to examine a patient for enlarged spleen. You will then be given time to try out the examination.
> -- you will get a handout pointing out all the questions you must ask, and step by step examinations.
> 
> These along with histology slides, VIVAS(where a teacher will just ask you questions) labelling stations and counselling will show up on the Practical exams.


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/33fs55ah52xd6z0/2leTGiLFko/Time table/CVS week 4.xls

This is a schedule for our CVS module. Notice that the Practicals change over the course of the week.


----------



## apicomb

You have no idea how cool this sounds to us potential Shifa medics:thumbsup:

I take it that the 'patients' you practice on are dummies or some sort of simulator ?
Do you get a different timetable every week?


----------



## Buttnamal

apicomb said:


> You have no idea how cool this sounds to us potential Shifa medics:thumbsup:
> 
> I take it that the 'patients' you practice on are dummies or some sort of simulator ?
> Do you get a different timetable every week?


Time tables change around a lot every week.

And most of the time they get someone from the janitorial staff to volunteer and be a simulated patient(SP). They will be healthy but you can still perform the test on them such as auscultation and precussion.
In the Practical exams we were actually given a patient with spleenomegaly (enlarged spleen) and asked to simply do the palpation and state if anything was wrong.


----------



## Crypt

shifa wouldnt go sending mails and texts about submitting docuements if they werent considering a call for the interview right?
i mean why bother if the overall score is too low to keep asking for verification?

and i mean TWICE...TWO MAILS AND TWO TEXTS


----------



## AhmedNajeeb_007

*Merit Last Year*

Guys I think that last year the merit closed at 62 or 65 %.


----------



## Acer

all of you got email aswell as SMS/text? becuase i just got email :S

- - - Updated - - -



AhmedNajeeb_007 said:


> Guys I think that last year the merit closed at 62 or 65 %.


 at 64.6 or 64.4% 
cant remember exactly


----------



## Hif Saa

sadly noo :/


----------



## Buttnamal

Wasn't the list supposed to be posted on friday??

So what's this email about?


----------



## Acer

Buttnamal said:


> Wasn't the list supposed to be posted on friday??
> 
> So what's this email about?


yeah friday it is..the email is about verification of documents received by shifa.


----------



## yoyahyo

One more day (I hope)


----------



## Acer

Merit list for candidates selected for interview has been posted!


----------



## Buttnamal

Acer said:


> Merit list for candidates selected for interview has been posted!


Make the list?


----------



## Acer

Buttnamal said:


> Make the list?


no  fml..
i made it on international one though but thats not in my top priorities

- - - Updated - - -

congrats all of you who made it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Buttnamal

Acer said:


> no  fml..
> i made it on international one though but thats not in my top priorities
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> congrats all of you who made it! :thumbsup:


Aww man sorry. Hey. At least you have the option right?


----------



## Acer

Buttnamal said:


> Aww man sorry. Hey. At least you have the option right?


yeah i do. A friend made it. He had an aggregate of 60.9. Mine is 59.1 so i just missed it but the point is that i have missed it so it does not matter anymore


----------



## pennies

I made the list!!!!


----------



## Buttnamal

pennies said:


> I made the list!!!!


Congrats . Now go and rock the interviews!


----------



## tahirtayyab

Acer said:


> no  fml..
> i made it on international one though but thats not in my top priorities
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> congrats all of you who made it! :thumbsup:


How did you get on the merit list for foreign seat??? I, had a really good aggregate as well, but instead got a local and not international one..Now I'm scared I won't be able to get the local one because my aggregate without interview is still so low


----------



## Buttnamal

Hmm... This is interesting. My exams start on the 21st so I'll be at Shifa that day. Cool.


----------



## AbraDabra

Made it on Local seat!


----------



## pennies

Any tips on how to prepare for the interview?


----------



## AbraDabra

My interview is on Monday :/ Fml.

- - - Updated - - -

Apparently, out of about 4000+ candidates, only 281 made it on the local seats


----------



## Acer

tahirtayyab said:


> How did you get on the merit list for foreign seat??? I, had a really good aggregate as well, but instead got a local and not international one..Now I'm scared I won't be able to get the local one because my aggregate without interview is still so low


woah that is shocking! According to NUST you are just a position above me on foreign seats and according to Shifa I have higher aggregate when the method for calculating the aggregates is almost same :S NUST: 10% matric 40% fsc *50%* SAT Shifa: 10% matric 40% fsc *40% *SAT 10% interview
Did the 10% make the difference? Private Message me your marks for everything


----------



## Buttnamal

Acer said:


> yeah i do. A friend made it. He had an aggregate of 60.9. Mine is 59.1 so i just missed it but the point is that i have missed it so it does not matter anymore


Aww man, that's terrible. But you can't change it now, so make the best of what you have?


----------



## Eman

I made it on local seat too


----------



## Acer

Buttnamal said:


> Aww man, that's terrible. But you can't change it now, so make the best of what you have?


yeah bro. Thanks for your help anyways 

- - - Updated - - -

There are only 15 seats for international students right? Its surprising they only called 17 for interview


----------



## pennies

hey...people who got in on local seats..can they please post their aggregates out of 100% (excluding interview) ? This way we will have an idea about the merit list. Mine is 60.72


----------



## Eman

Tell me how to calculate it.


----------



## chocoholic18

Got selected! Yayyy


----------



## AbraDabra

64.8 or 64.9 for me  On local.


----------



## yoyahyo

International applicants get their email yet?


----------



## Acer

yoyahyo said:


> International applicants get their email yet?


nope


----------



## apicomb

Just checked the list:thumbsup:! Good luck to *everyone
*
Namal, I've got an interview on the 21st. Any chance of a meetup if time allows?

Edit; Withdrew my international application. Made it on a local seat though.

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Apparently, out of about 4000+ candidates, only 281 made it on the local seats


How do you know the number of applicants? Was it posted in the papers? Do you know the exact figure?

- - - Updated - - -



pennies said:


> hey...people who got in on local seats..can they please post their aggregates out of 100% (excluding interview) ?


I _think_ mine was 62, not too sure. That entrance test...grr


----------



## nouman javed

I secured 241 marks in test and 901 in fsc, my name is not in list! My aggregate 67.4 percent.


----------



## Kanwal Khattak

*Merit List Of Shifa Medical College 2013*

hiiii.....how you guyz know about the merit list???...is merit list displayed?????????????


----------



## alpha101

nouman javed said:


> I secured 241 marks in test and 901 in fsc, my name is not in list! My aggregate 67.4 percent.


How much percentage in matric? is your aggregate from 87.5%?


----------



## apicomb

@nouman javed; Ring Shifa and ask them. They don't bite.


----------



## nouman javed

Kanwal Khattak said:


> hiiii.....how you guyz know about the merit list???...is merit list displayed?????????????


On the website of shifacollege list of candidates those are called for interview is displayed

- - - Updated - - -



alpha101 said:


> How much percentage in matric? is your aggregate from 87.5%?


My matric marks are 897 out of 1050 and I calculated aggregate according to Uhs formula. I don't know shifas formula for aggregate if you know calculate my aggregate.


----------



## yoyahyo

nouman javed said:


> On the website of shifacollege list of candidates those are called for interview is displayed
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> My matric marks are 897 out of 1050 and I calculated aggregate according to Uhs formula. *I don't know shifas formula for aggregate if you know calculate my aggregate*.



Its called going to shifas website and looking under admissions tab

If you have any concerns just call them.


----------



## alpha101

> My matric marks are 897 out of 1050 and I calculated aggregate according to Uhs formula. I don't know shifas formula for aggregate if you know calculate my aggregate.


Calculation formula is given on Shifa website under admissions tab


----------



## apicomb

hey yoyahyo, did you get an interview?


----------



## yoyahyo

Yup, got that interview..no idea when though. PRobably will find out on Monday or after Eid


----------



## Scafalon40

Frogot to quote 


> I secured 241 marks in test and 901 in fsc, my name is not in list! My aggregate 67.4 percent.


You scored 241 out of 480 marks in the test, right? That's 50.2%
I guess Shifa has a minimum percentage which you have to gain in their entry test for you to be selected for the interview, kinda like AKU.
You can't calculate your aggregate with out the interview marks!
IGCSE/Matric: 10%
A levels/Fsc: 40%
Shifa entrance test: 37.5%
Interview: 12.5%
These figures are displayed on their website: Click 'final selection' in the MBBS Admissions page.


----------



## apicomb

Got a text form Shifa today concerning the date, time and venue of my upcoming interview. Anyone else get one?


----------



## alpha101

*Interview Venue*



apicomb said:


> Got a text form Shifa today concerning the date, time and venue of my upcoming interview. Anyone else get one?


Are all interviews being conducted in at Shifa Hospital Islamabad or in respective cities like entry tests - Karachi, Lahore, Quetta etc?


----------



## Salman Wazir

*Got call from shifa, i don't know how on earth did i got selected anyways i made it.  :cool!:
I appeared in Shifa's test last year as well and made it last year as well but couldn't join any med school due to knee injury, guys aptitude test is actually a psychology test, and interview is basically based upon the question from medical ethics. 
like:
1. If somebody is in extreme pain, and he/she wants to die will you kill him/her ?
2. If a woman has 5 kids and she can't afford another one, and wants to have abortion will you operate her ?
3. Views on abortion, and Vasectomy and Tubectomy.
4. Why do you want to be a doctor ? Your other interests ?
5. They will try to question religious ethics in comparison with medical ethics.

No need to worry i answered every question wrong, still i made it   
and i was sitting like a hero who had answered every question correctly 

by the way anybody got interviews on 24th October ? Interviews will be conducted in SCM. Rest of the details will be provided in the emails, just wait till you receive them 
my advice .. stay confident *


----------



## alpha101

*Interviews*



Salman Wazir said:


> *Got call from shifa, i don't know how on earth did i got selected anyways i made it.  :cool!:
> I appeared in Shifa's test last year as well and made it last year as well but couldn't join any med school due to knee injury, guys aptitude test is actually a psychology test, and interview is basically based upon the question from medical ethics.
> like:
> 1. If somebody is in extreme pain, and he/she wants to die will you kill him/her ?
> 2. If a woman has 5 kids and she can't afford another one, and wants to have abortion will you operate her ?
> 3. Views on abortion, and Vasectomy and Tubectomy.
> 4. Why do you want to be a doctor ? Your other interests ?
> 5. They will try to question religious ethics in comparison with medical ethics.
> 
> No need to worry i answered every question wrong, still i made it
> and i was sitting like a hero who had answered every question correctly
> 
> by the way anybody got interviews on 24th October ? Interviews will be conducted in SCM. Rest of the details will be provided in the emails, just wait till you receive them
> my advice .. stay confident *


Thanks for valuable information. It's good that all interviews will be held in Shifa premises. which has preference - religious ethics or medical ethics?
Did you also appear in Aptitude test? 
What are the points which lowers your scores in interview when questions do not have some definite answers or open end questions?
Do they also discuss your financial capability to pay Shifa fees?
will be grateful for your detailed replies.
Thanks


----------



## yoyahyo

Religious ethics probably, since those ethics are more likely to demonstrate what is considered to be medically ethical...you honestly could go either way with a question like that. From what is being said on here, always focus on the religious ethics if unsure. Just my opinion tho.


----------



## alpha101

*Interview*



yoyahyo said:


> Religious ethics probably, since those ethics are more likely to demonstrate what is considered to be medically ethical...you honestly could go either way with a question like that. From what is being said on here, always focus on the religious ethics if unsure. Just my opinion tho.


yeah it seems more rationale, but these are quite open end questions and we should not take extreme positions in discussion, I think they look for a reasonable mind instead of a rigid mind, these discussions always prevail in all societies


----------



## Salman Wazir

well they will mainly question about medical ethics and try to know how much do you know about it. we were supposed to fill a questionnaire based upon psychology tests, there was no computer based test the previous year. I did blunders in test but remain confident and respectful that is they key  to success. Actually they are trying to copy aku, though they are far far away from matching that standard.  
Just try to show your intent that you want to pursue medical and shifa is your key to success 

Regarding answer to those questions, first you people guess the answers then i'll tell you the correct ones


----------



## H.a.k1994

I got selected too. :woot::woot: Its higly surprising that i did though.
However, when asked about religous questions it is preffered to keep a neutral stance or give a different answer.


----------



## AbraDabra

Guys I have a question. What is the little number they gave us at the end of the text for the interview call?


----------



## Salman Wazir

yeah keep a neutral stance, by the way where is everybody ?


----------



## tahirtayyab

AbraDabra said:


> Guys I have a question. What is the little number they gave us at the end of the text for the interview call?


That is the phone number of the college (the number that sent you the text)


----------



## apicomb

Salman Wazir said:


> where is everybody ?


:lurking: Busy with interview prep ;P


----------



## Buttnamal

apicomb said:


> :lurking: Busy with interview prep ;P


Or that there's really not much to discuss anymore. There's a link at the beginning of the thread linking to last years thread and that pretty much sums up everything.Good luck with your prep guys! Post on here how it goes.


----------



## yoyahyo

Don't they release the final merit in the beginning of november or will it be later since everything has been pushed back? Any ideas?


----------



## Butt2014

*Interview Call*

I got selected for interview....... My aggregate is 65 %..... What are my chances in Shifa ?


----------



## H.a.k1994

Butt2014 said:


> I got selected for interview....... My aggregate is 65 %..... What are my chances in Shifa ?


Oh., you have very bright chances brother.
so shifa is ur only option ?

- - - Updated - - -

Can anyone repost the link to last years interview thread please


----------



## Buttnamal

H.a.k1994 said:


> Oh., you have very bright chances brother.
> so shifa is ur only option ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Can anyone repost the link to last years interview thread please


Its linked on the first post in this thread.


----------



## apicomb

yoyahyo said:


> Don't they release the final merit in the beginning of november or will it be later since everything has been pushed back? Any ideas?


I think it'll be later, we'll probably know by the second week of November.


----------



## Butt2014

How do you know that I can get in? Did u get selected? Whats ur score dear?.... I might go to Lahore.

- - - Updated - - -

people who got selected for interview have minimum aggregate % of ?


----------



## yoyahyo

This question can be answered by anyone (I hope) but what time did shifa say the interviews would begins on Monday? Did they give you some sort of schedule of events taking place for the day?


----------



## apicomb

yoyahyo said:


> This question can be answered by anyone (I hope) but what time did shifa say the interviews would begins on Monday? Did they give you some sort of schedule of events taking place for the day?


Locals got a text from Shifa regarding date, location and start time of their interview. Internationals got an email.


----------



## AbraDabra

I have a question. Do we need to take any supporting documents to Shifa for the interview?


----------



## yoyahyo

apicomb said:


> Locals got a text from Shifa regarding date, location and start time of their interview. Internationals got an email.


That's not my question..my question is what time is your interview supposed to be? lol, I am not under local so thats why I was wondering. I also haven't gotten an email yet and I spoke with other international students and they haven't received one either

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> I have a question. Do we need to take any supporting documents to Shifa for the interview?


Just have a regular folder with your information in it. Also maybe make a few questions to ask at the end in case they wonder if you have any (and carry them in the same folder)? It shows genuine interest if you come prepared with stuff to ask.


----------



## Hamza Bajwa

According to the text, it says that 8.30 am is the reporting time, and from then on, they'll ask candidates to come in and give interviews.


----------



## ZainR

Hey, I applied as an International Student and got my email for an interview via Skype 2 hours ago, it is scheduled for October 23. That's conveniently the day I land in ISB LOL, so I will be asking for a date change due to probably the inaccessibility of the internet or just to do it in person on the 23rd as that would leave a better impression.

Any tips for the interview or what to expect? I've already done one before for RCSI, which I turned down after acceptance, but have heard this is more Islam-related question-answer.

Hope I get some good guidelines and can help as much as I can.

---Woo first post, and it's huge.


----------



## Buttnamal

@ZainR, you can always just let them know that you won't be available. They say they are willing to move around the interviews for the International candidates. The foreign questions differ from the local questions a little bit. You could say It's simple for the foreign students. But they may accommodate you at Shifa if you request it.


----------



## yoyahyo

ZainR said:


> Hey, I applied as an International Student and got my email for an interview via Skype 2 hours ago, it is scheduled for October 23. That's conveniently the day I land in ISB LOL, so I will be asking for a date change due to probably the inaccessibility of the internet or just to do it in person on the 23rd as that would leave a better impression.
> 
> Any tips for the interview or what to expect? I've already done one before for RCSI, which I turned down after acceptance, but have heard this is more Islam-related question-answer.
> 
> Hope I get some good guidelines and can help as much as I can.
> 
> ---Woo first post, and it's huge.


I haven't gotten mine yet :/...also would you mind sharing what your SATII scores/equivalency were? I'm also an international applicant

EDIT: wait, nevermind that. It was in my spam folder. They want me to call them at 1 am my time on the 23rd :/ ...guess I don't really have much of an excuse to get out of that one.


----------



## Butt2014

*Brotherrrrr*

Simply bro...U could have easily made it to the list...But U DID NOT SUBMIT YOUR DOCUMENTS...


----------



## ZainR

Buttnamal,
Yeah I asked them by email but still no response and my date is fast approaching so I have my fingers crossed lol.

Do you have any sort of examples for the question types or gonna have to wing it LOL?


----------



## Buttnamal

ZainR said:


> Buttnamal,
> Yeah I asked them by email but still no response and my date is fast approaching so I have my fingers crossed lol.
> 
> Do you have any sort of examples for the question types or gonna have to wing it LOL?


Its pretty straight forward for the international applicants. Why you wanna be a Doctor? Why Shifa? Will you be able to adjust. They'll ask if you know what path you want to go down, as in specializations. Im going off my interview experience by the way. They asked if i knew about specific health problems prevalent in Pakistan, those prevalent in Canada.
Gave me the scenario of a woman stealing to feed her starving child, and you actions ion the matter.
And I apologize but I still cant remember the second question they asked. But another example would be:
-a woman has had a lot of kids and is now pregnant, she wants an abortion. What do you do?
Basically you need to take into account the medical AND religious perspectives.
Don't worry too much, the interview is pretty simple. 

That's what I thought at least.


----------



## tahirtayyab

Interview went great! 
All that's left is that dreaded wait for the selection list..


----------



## Ribery

What questions did you get TahirTayyab?


----------



## tahirtayyab

Ribery said:


> What questions did you get TahirTayyab?


Mostly straightforward questions like "Why do you want to be a doctor?", "Where did you do your high school from?" etc..
Nothing to worry about..I would be more concerned about that aptitude test


----------



## Ribery

What topic did they give you for the aptitude test?


----------



## tahirtayyab

There wasn't any specific topic...just random current affairs questions ranging from Lewis Hamilton to Allama Iqbal..


----------



## Buttnamal

tahirtayyab said:


> There wasn't any specific topic...just random current affairs questions ranging from Lewis Hamilton to Allama Iqbal..


I'm really surprised they asked about something like Formula 1. Cool.


----------



## pennies

Hey
For the people who have had their interviews so far, can they please let the rest of us know what kind of questions to expect. It will generate good karma


----------



## Butt2014

Pennies What is ur Shifa aggragate out of 87.5? 
Did u make it on local seat or international?


----------



## apicomb

--Removed

Sorry


----------



## tahirtayyab

apicomb said:


> Right. Had my interview earlier on today. Aptitude test was a personality quiz which very odd questions-What Pakistani politicion is known for her taste in US$10,000 handbags?, Who is Lewis Hamilton? What is the name Julian Assange associated with?-and my interview was very very long(close to 60 minutes. However they sped up as the day porgressed, my friend's interview was all of 5 minutes). Basically asked all the questions on this thread, didn't get asked 'Why Shifa' but got asked the 'Why Doctor' question. They're looking for more than 'I like science and I want to help'. Cross-questioned _everything, _which is why it went on for so long_. _They didn't seem to be looking for Islamic answers but solid reasons to justify your actions, whatever they may be. Also very interested in why and what shaped your personality. Asked about family background life experiences a lot too.
> 
> Overall I'd say it was very tough. I had it good though, one person, who's interview finished at the same time as mine told me that her interviewer spent the better part of the first half insulting her-told her that her school was terrible and he was automatically biased against her lots of other supposed slights on her personality. Turns out he was testing to see how she coped in a high pressure situation under stress.
> 
> Be ready to give solid reason for your answers and be confident when they make you feel uncomfortable- and you should be fine.


60 minutes?! :!: Wow, both my interviews didn't last for more than 20 minutes at most. Did you have one or two interviews as I was told that those on the local seat would be getting one while those on foreign got two...my first went really well but in the second one, the guy kept repeating "but then again"...eh, I got pretty frustrated at that point  
The worst was probably that 'aptitude' test.
As a matter of fact, I think it all comes down to how well composed you are as apicomb said, and there really isn't any wrong answer as long as you can back up yourself with good reasoning.


----------



## apicomb

---Removed


----------



## yoyahyo

After all this time waiting for my turn to interview, I'm dreading it...what if my interviewer doesn't speak good english? What if I say something he/she doesn't like. Will I be interviewed by a he or a she? :/


----------



## AbraDabra

2 interviews?! I walked out after the first one :s noone was there to ask so I just went back home....
And my interview only lasted like 15 minutes....Now im suddenly very worried.

- - - Updated - - -

My interviewer didnt even put me in any stressful situations or anything. She just asked me about myself, if I would pick shifa over someone else, blah blah...
She asked me about the important systems of the body and made a couple of jokes on my answers
15 minutes later she just said "OK thank you" suddenly and I left :/...


----------



## apicomb

yoyahyo said:


> what if my interviewer doesn't speak good english?


All the interviewers today were qualified doctors who had done their specialization. They can speak English.



yoyahyo said:


> Will I be interviewed by a he or a she?


it's either going to be one or the other



yoyahyo said:


> What if I say something he/she doesn't like.


Just be confident in your answers and give solid reason why you'd went that specific route.


----------



## AbraDabra

Guys, on a local seat do we get one, or two interviews? And after the interview is over was there a specific procedure to be followed, or were we allowed to just walk out?


----------



## Sarah

yoyahyo said:


> After all this time waiting for my turn to interview, I'm dreading it...what if my interviewer doesn't speak good english? What if I say something he/she doesn't like. Will I be interviewed by a he or a she? :/


They definitely know english. the thing is that you have to be very confident no matter what they ask. I had this lady who took my interview and I dont know if she had this habit or what but she kept looking right in my eyes. You just have to be confident. Believe in yourself 

She asked if a person was in comma and he was your relative would you go to him? and what would you do?
She asked some questions relating to abortions and whether you've been to a village or not? 
She asked whats the role of a physician in a society? That was the first question she asked.
It went well but the aptitude was terrible.

- - - Updated - - -



Buttnamal said:


> I'm really surprised they asked about something like Formula 1. Cool.


they asked those questions in the aptitude test which they asked in last years Entry test 
Not the exact same ones, I mean relating to iqbaliat and current affairs and GK.


----------



## apicomb

Sarah said:


> It went well but the aptitude was terrible.


^This

What did you think of the Pakistan affairs questions? That handbag question really surprised me.


----------



## Sarah

apicomb said:


> ^This
> 
> What did you think of the Pakistan affairs questions? That handbag question really surprised me.


There were many questions that surprised me haha
I have been so busy since a month due to some reasons. I have no idea whats going on in this world hahaha


----------



## apicomb

Sarah said:


> There were many questions that surprised me haha
> I have been so busy since a month due to some reasons. I have no idea whats going on in this world hahaha


I watch the news everyday and I still couldn't answer one or two of them. I liked the poetry and intelligence questions, especially the 'find the matching word' one. What did you answer for the 'Junior Surgeon' and the 'Non-medical robber shot' question?


----------



## ashrizwan

yoyahyo said:


> After all this time waiting for my turn to interview, I'm dreading it...what if my interviewer doesn't speak good english? What if I say something he/she doesn't like. Will I be interviewed by a he or a she? :/


Just keep calm and stay confident .... InshahALLAH all will be well. Good luck guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Sarah

apicomb said:


> I watch the news everyday and I still couldn't answer one or two of them. I liked the poetry and intelligence questions, especially the 'find the matching word' one. What did you answer for the 'Junior Surgeon' and the 'Non-medical robber shot' question?


I dont remember the options. Infact I dont remember the question either haha.
What did you answer?


----------



## apicomb

Sarah said:


> I dont remember the options. Infact I dont remember the question either haha.


 What questions do you remember?


----------



## Sarah

apicomb said:


> I watch the news everyday and I still couldn't answer one or two of them. I liked the poetry and intelligence questions, especially the 'find the matching word' one. What did you answer for the 'Junior Surgeon' and the 'Non-medical robber shot' question?



the non medical robber shot; I think i answered that I'd call an ambulance.

- - - Updated - - -



apicomb said:


> What questions do you remember?


I remember them they're just mixed up at the moment.

The junior surgeon was the one in which they asked if the head made a mistake then what would you do, right?


----------



## AbraDabra

Sigh, I guess ill just have to call in to Shifa and ask them about my issues tomorrow. Good luck to you all 

The questions I remember btw:

1) vaccination threatened by polio
2) target killing victims in balochistan
3) 10,000 USD handbag
4) Tariq Sadiq corruption case
5) Junior surgeon 
6) Thief gets shot
7) Iqbal's inspiration
8) The 2 poetic verses
9) Busy OPD, colleagues patient
10) lewis hamilton
11) tennis partnership
12) to the east of Pakistan is
13) Quaid-e-azam Lucknow speech


----------



## Sarah

AbraDabra said:


> Sigh, I guess ill just have to call in to Shifa and ask them about my issues tomorrow. Good luck to you all


I also had just one interview that lasted for 15-20 mins only. So stop worrying.


----------



## apicomb

Yes, I'd call am ambulance too.

I said i'd inform the head right there and then. wbu?


----------



## Sarah

AbraDabra said:


> Sigh, I guess ill just have to call in to Shifa and ask them about my issues tomorrow. Good luck to you all
> 
> The questions I remember btw:
> 
> 1) vaccination threatened by polio
> 2) target killing victims in balochistan
> 3) 10,000 USD handbag
> 4) Tariq Sadiq corruption case
> 5) Junior surgeon
> 6) Thief gets shot
> 7) Iqbal's inspiration
> 8) The 2 poetic verses
> 9) Busy OPD, colleagues patient
> 10) lewis hamilton
> 11) tennis partnership
> 12) to the east of Pakistan is
> 13) Quaid-e-azam Lucknow speech


But just so you feel satisfied, do call them as well.

- - - Updated - - -



apicomb said:


> Yes, I'd call am ambulance too.
> 
> I said i'd inform the head right there and then. wbu?


Yes I answered the same.


----------



## Buttnamal

AbraDabra said:


> Sigh, I guess ill just have to call in to Shifa and ask them about my issues tomorrow. Good luck to you all
> 
> The questions I remember btw:
> 
> 1) vaccination threatened by polio
> 2) target killing victims in balochistan
> 3) 10,000 USD handbag
> 4) Tariq Sadiq corruption case
> 5) Junior surgeon
> 6) Thief gets shot
> 7) Iqbal's inspiration
> 8) The 2 poetic verses
> 9) Busy OPD, colleagues patient
> 10) lewis hamilton
> 11) tennis partnership
> 12) to the east of Pakistan is
> 13) Quaid-e-azam Lucknow speech


^This made me realize how out of touch I am with Pakistani current affairs. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Sarah

There was also a question asking what did the US government recently ban?! 
gene patents
personalized medicine
Viagra
red bull


----------



## Crypt

Sarah said:


> There was also a question asking what did the US government recently ban?!
> gene patents
> personalized medicine
> Viagra
> red bull


that was gene patents.

- - - Updated - - -

u got it right?


----------



## Sarah

Crypt said:


> that was gene patents.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> u got it right?


Yes


----------



## apicomb

Crypt said:


> that was gene patents.


:woot:


----------



## yoyahyo

Appreciate the support. I'm looking over stuff now and it doesn't look like it will be that bad.



Also, how many of the ethical questions that came up in 2012 feedback did people encounter? Family planning, abortion, euthanasia, etc? 

If family planning was one, what would be the islamic viewpoint in regards to this?


----------



## AbraDabra

Yoya, I think you will find the shifa interview to be very varied this time. I dont think any two people got the same type of interview :/


----------



## tahirtayyab

yoyahyo said:


> Appreciate the support. I'm looking over stuff now and it doesn't look like it will be that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how many of the ethical questions that came up in 2012 feedback did people encounter? Family planning, abortion, euthanasia, etc?
> 
> If family planning was one, what would be the islamic viewpoint in regards to this?


Well, I'm certain they'll ask you any of the above mentioned three. I, myself, got the abortion question of an 18 year old. The question that really made me think for some time was "What do you think is the role of a physician in society?" as well as "But then again, why do you want to be a doctor?" (he kept repeating the first half since he was trying to assume I was after the money and not the satisfaction of treating the patient ) There was also "What will you do after graduation?" and the matter of my entrance test scores at which I said 60% and he was rather shocked 
The rest are repeats of questions described in the 2012 thread: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...2012-shifa-interview-feedback-discussion.html As for family planning, I think it should be allowed in the long run especially after the parents already have 3 children (which is what my father who is an endocrinologist told me)
It's not so hard to find an answer to every one question but you should be sure to 'think' before 'talking'


----------



## Butt2014

Amplitude test ------> 10 %
Interview------------> 2.5 %
I AM SOOOO SCREWED.


----------



## dRa1

Is iqbaliat a major part of the aptitude test? and any idea how many questions are in there?

- - - Updated - - -



Butt2014 said:


> Amplitude test ------> 10 %
> Interview------------> 2.5 %
> I AM SOOOO SCREWED.


source on this?


----------



## yoyahyo

AbraDabra said:


> Yoya, I think you will find the shifa interview to be very varied this time. I dont think any two people got the same type of interview :/





yup, first question I was asked if I spoke urdu :/...was asked about my intentions of coming to pakistan...why shifa and not america. They grilled me on that for a good 15 min :/.


My second dude talked ethics, primarily family planning and discussed pakistan situation and my intentions after I graduate. It wasn't as easy as I thought but it wasn't brutal. So we ll see what happens :/


----------



## Sarah

dRa1 said:


> Is iqbaliat a major part of the aptitude test? and any idea how many questions are in there?


- - - Updated - - -


I wouldnt really say "major" because there were like 30 questions including Iqbaliat, current affairs, general knowledge and so on.
So the 30 questions were equally divided.


----------



## tahirtayyab

yoyahyo said:


> yup, first question I was asked if I spoke urdu :/...was asked about my intentions of coming to pakistan...why shifa and not america. They grilled me on that for a good 15 min :/.
> 
> 
> My second dude talked ethics, primarily family planning and discussed pakistan situation and my intentions after I graduate. It wasn't as easy as I thought but it wasn't brutal. So we ll see what happens :/


Oh dear, I thought your interview was tomorrow (23rd)! I found the second interview to be much more annoying than the first one though.


----------



## 0006

the guy who took my interview wasnt that bad actually...the questions were almost the same as those stated in the 2012 thread..one thing thats bugging me though is.. he asked if i ever had any mental disabilities..when i was younger :?..is that even a proper question or was he just making fun of me? 
nd he was kinda smirking too 
okay..im doomed.


----------



## ashrizwan

yoyahyo said:


> yup, first question I was asked if I spoke urdu :/...was asked about my intentions of coming to pakistan...why shifa and not america. They grilled me on that for a good 15 min :/.
> 
> 
> My second dude talked ethics, primarily family planning and discussed pakistan situation and my intentions after I graduate. It wasn't as easy as I thought but it wasn't brutal. So we ll see what happens :/


InshahALLAH you will be ok. Time for me to get grilled now. To think of it that is probably what they are going to ask me. Or something similar. The good thing is at least you got it over and done with. 
Was it a 1 to 1 interview? and how long did it last?


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

I had my interview today. It wasn't that bad. The interviewer was very friendly and she kept smiling  The questions she asked me were quite easy. 
Like why shifa? 
Why medicine ? Why not some other field?
A few questions about my A level subjects ? 
If i was willing to work in a rural area after graduating from shifa ? 
Any Doctors in the family ? 
I was told there would be no ethical questions but i got the abortion one. This question took time. There were a lot of counter questions. They don't let you complete. There were alot of different hypothetical situations. What if the child had down syndrome ? What if he had thalesemia and was going to die later. 

The aptitude test however was kind of confusing. It had some really confusing questions. Like
- 200 people died in 2012 by taking wrong medicine. The incident took place in which city. Something like this.
- Which player won the Wimbledon after a decade ( I knew it was Andy Murray but i was not sure if he was Scottish or British ) 
- First female speaker of Pakistan ? Femida mirza of course
- Who is usain bolt ? A sprinter
- Who is gulgee ? A painter
- What would you do if an accident took place right in front of you ? Call the police ? Call the ambulance ? call the media ?
- If a student has 58% attendance and 60% is required what would you do ? Change his attendance ? call his parents ? refuse him ? 
- A lot of questions from literature. There were a lot of questions about Allam iqbals poetry and faiz ahmed faiz and all that. 

I did the aptitude test in like 10 minutes because you cant cheat and you have to guess because the questions are very weird. I dont think anyone would do good in the aptitude test. Because there were alot of questions that i am forgetting right now but i had no idea about them. About 15. 

BUT THE BEST PART: ALOT OF CANDIDATES DID NOT SHOW UP. I SAW ABOUT 8-10 EMPTY SEATS. SO WE ALL HAVE CHANCES WE WILL GET IN :thumbsup:


----------



## Butt2014

But The amplitude test carries 10 % marks right? That's the sacry part.


----------



## tahirtayyab

Butt2014 said:


> But The amplitude test carries 10 % marks right? That's the sacry part.


It's 'aptitude'! And I think it's the other way around: 10% interview, 2.5% test.


----------



## dRa1

is the aptitude test a MCQ test? because if it is then its not so bad. 

and about the literature. Out of 30 , how many questions were there from lit? I know **** all about urdu lit.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

It should be 10%. But this friend of mine told me the 2% and 10.5 % thing. I think its stupid. And impossible.

- - - Updated - - -



dRa1 said:


> is the aptitude test a MCQ test? because if it is then its not so bad.
> 
> and about the literature. Out of 30 , how many questions were there from lit? I know **** all about urdu lit.


About 6 i guess or 7


----------



## apicomb

Which player won the Wimbledon after a decade ( I knew it was Andy Murray but i was not sure if he was Scottish or British)

He's scottish


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

apicomb said:


> Which player won the Wimbledon after a decade ( I knew it was Andy Murray but i was not sure if he was Scottish or British)
> 
> He's scottish


Yeah i checked it after the interview.


----------



## Butt2014

Tanveer Do i Need to learn Dates? Like Allama Iqbal was born in Year_________


----------



## apicomb

tahirtayyab said:


> Well, I'm certain they'll ask you any of the above mentioned three. I, myself, got the abortion question of an 18 year old. The question that really made me think for some time was "What do you think is the role of a physician in society?" as well as "But then again, why do you want to be a doctor?" (he kept repeating the first half since he was trying to assume I was after the money and not the satisfaction of treating the patient ) There was also "What will you do after graduation?" and the matter of my entrance test scores at which I said 60% and he was rather shocked
> The rest are repeats of questions described in the 2012 thread: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...2012-shifa-interview-feedback-discussion.html As for family planning, I think it should be allowed in the long run especially after the parents already have 3 children (which is what my father who is an endocrinologist told me)
> It's not so hard to find an answer to every one question but you should be sure to 'think' before 'talking'


I had a very different style of interview.

Its the apitude test I'm worried about. 


I agree. Give them strong solid answers and provide logical reasons behind those answers.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Butt2014 said:


> Tanveer Do i Need to learn Dates? Like Allama Iqbal was born in Year_________


Umm not that but we got one question at the end something like when was the plan for partition of India announced ? 3rd june


----------



## chocoholic18

What do you people mean by 2 interviews? I just gave one and left. :/ Now this is scary!


----------



## wanda Heaven

My interview is on this friday 25th October,2013.What should i prepare for interview and aptitude test.What sort of questions are being asked, and what is in for aptitute test


----------



## apicomb

wanda Heaven said:


> My interview is on this friday 25th October,2013.What should i prepare for interview and aptitude test.What sort of questions are being asked, and what is in for aptitute test


You can't really get ready for the test and interview. Just be confident on the actual day. 

Also, it won't be fair on those who had their test and interviews yesterday and today


----------



## wanda Heaven

Well i understand but we are here to help and guide each other. I would like to know what are the qualities for qulaifying in an interview.A little guidance would be helpful .


----------



## yoyahyo

ashrizwan said:


> InshahALLAH you will be ok. Time for me to get grilled now. To think of it that is probably what they are going to ask me. Or something similar. The good thing is at least you got it over and done with.
> Was it a 1 to 1 interview? and how long did it last?



It was 1 on 1 with each individual. The second person didn't even turn on the camera so I was just staring at the screen listening to him talk. I'm glad its over but I don't feel as confident as I want to that I did good enough to get a spot given that I know of at least 2/3 people who have higher aggregates minus the interview :/....anyway, good luck to you and everyone yet to give their interview. 

- - - Updated - - -



wanda Heaven said:


> Well i understand but we are here to help and guide each other.* I would like to know what are the qualities for qulaifying in an interview.A little guidance would be helpful .*


*


*Be geniune, have an solid answer/reason for everything, and be confident in yourself...that is what I went in with and I think I did as good as I could have


----------



## ashrizwan

yoyahyo said:


> It was 1 on 1 with each individual. The second person didn't even turn on the camera so I was just staring at the screen listening to him talk. I'm glad its over but I don't feel as confident as I want to that I did good enough to get a spot given that I know of at least 2/3 people who have higher aggregates minus the interview :/....anyway, good luck to you and everyone yet to give their interview.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]Be geniune, have an solid answer/reason for everything, and be confident in yourself...that is what I went in with and I think I did as good as I could have


oh dear, i think you need to beleive in yourself and you probably have done better then you think.at least one of them had the cam off . that would have made me more confident. if you think about it 15/17 will be chosen so only two will be knocked off . i know people with low aggregates who have made it on international seats for an interview. so the 2 people that won't be chosen will be the ones that will mess up big time. 

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## yoyahyo

Thats the problem with setting extremely unrealistic expectations ..in complete seriousness, thought, you're probably right, but I'd rather surprise myself even if it means thinking the worst than feeling calm and cool and getting an (hopefully unlikely) low blow. Just how I've always handled stuff like this. An "imperfection" I suppose


----------



## ZainR

Well got it in 2 hours, and just landed last night.. this is fun, hoping for no load-shedding and/or slow internet issues. WOO, go jet lagging and ****

UPDATE:
Just got grilled on family planning and why its really beneficial to have 20 kids. Followed by abortion. WOO and he seemed to be very pro-religion while I was what I am, religion + common sense hand-in-hand.

UPDATE 2:
The second was a lady that basically reiterated the first doctor but was less offensive and more laid back, concerned about what I could give back to the College.. I said money LOL.


----------



## haunt

MY aptitude test sucked as it had questions that i didnt know and i think 15 of them would be wrong and i hope they don't score it out of 10% because that will kill me.
As far as interview is concerned i think it went well in the beginning but then she asked me that when u ll come back from America after specialization how will u help a common man in attock as Pakistan lacks technology and i said what ever hospital i ll work i ll utilize its technology and with the help of my abilities i ll provide the best care to my patients(she wasn't satisfied with my answer and i think she was looking for some thing different)
And then she kept on asking me that if you get job offer from attock and Islamabad where would u like to work?
I said where ever my husband will live i ll work there as it cant be that he is living in Lahore and i go to Islamabad or attock just to do the job and she was so shocked and she kept on looking on my face and then she asked me to go!
I think i screwed it any ways my aggregate with my o and a levels is 59.6 so what are my chances?
will i make it?


----------



## yoyahyo

ZainR said:


> Well got it in 2 hours, and just landed last night.. this is fun, hoping for no load-shedding and/or slow internet issues. WOO, go jet lagging and ****
> 
> UPDATE:
> Just got grilled on family planning and why its really beneficial to have 20 kids. Followed by abortion. WOO and he seemed to be very pro-religion while I was what I am, religion + common sense hand-in-hand.
> 
> UPDATE 2:
> The second was a lady that basically reiterated the first doctor but was less offensive and more laid back, concerned about what I could give back to the College.. I said money LOL.



did you have a dermatologist interview you, or a pediatrician? Thats what I was given..


btw dude idk if you know, but there is an inbox feature on here. I sent you a message


----------



## sunshine.

> UPDATE 2:
> The second was a lady that basically reiterated the first doctor but was less offensive and more laid back, concerned about what I could give back to the College.. I said money LOL.


That is EPIC! i cannot stop laughing. i wonder how you said it spontaneously. 
Money, indeed!


----------



## tahirtayyab

haunt said:


> MY aptitude test sucked as it had questions that i didnt know and i think 15 of them would be wrong and i hope they don't score it out of 10% because that will kill me.
> As far as interview is concerned i think it went well in the beginning but then she asked me that when u ll come back from America after specialization how will u help a common man in attock as Pakistan lacks technology and i said what ever hospital i ll work i ll utilize its technology and with the help of my abilities i ll provide the best care to my patients(she wasn't satisfied with my answer and i think she was looking for some thing different)
> And then she kept on asking me that if you get job offer from attock and Islamabad where would u like to work?
> I said where ever my husband will live i ll work there as it cant be that he is living in Lahore and i go to Islamabad or attock just to do the job and she was so shocked and she kept on looking on my face and then she asked me to go!
> I think i screwed it any ways my aggregate with my o and a levels is 59.6 so what are my chances?
> will i make it?


You have around the same chances as I do (my agg. is ~60%). I'm hoping at least 50 students leave their seats vacant like last year and maybe you and me have a chance 

- - - Updated - - -



ZainR said:


> UPDATE 2:
> The second was a lady that basically reiterated the first doctor but was less offensive and more laid back, concerned about what I could give back to the College.. I said money LOL.


Did you really say that? Wow, you can't really argue with that answer! :woot:


----------



## Ribery

TahirTayyab,
75 students left their seats vacant last year,
The last person who got in was my senior he was at the 175th position out 251
So yeah greater chances then


----------



## tahirtayyab

Ribery said:


> TahirTayyab,
> 75 students left their seats vacant last year,
> The last person who got in was my senior he was at the 175th position out 251
> So yeah greater chances then


75!? :woot: Even better then! Do you know how much his aggregate w/o interview out of 87.5 was?


----------



## Ribery

yeah 64.377 with the interview
and its out of 100 because of counting the interview

And another senior had 66.7/100 counting the interview, and he was at the 119th position

But last year's test had iqbaliat and general knowledge in the entrance test so was quite difficult.

I'm expecting this year's merit to rise by 3-4 % but I HOPE NOT


----------



## haunt

i think it would be 10% of the interview as it is 10 for international!
Did international students have the screening test?
And how do u know its 2.5% for interview?:?
Did any one of u ask the admission office or u are just guessing it?:!:


----------



## apicomb

ZainR said:


> Well got it in 2 hours, and just landed last night.. this is fun, hoping for no load-shedding and/or slow internet issues. WOO, go jet lagging and ****
> 
> UPDATE:
> Just got grilled on family planning and why its really beneficial to have 20 kids. Followed by abortion. WOO and he seemed to be very pro-religion while I was what I am, religion + common sense hand-in-hand.
> 
> UPDATE 2:
> The second was a lady that basically reiterated the first doctor but was less offensive and more laid back, concerned about what I could give back to the College.. *I said money* LOL.


You actually said that? Brilliant! What was your second interviewers name?

- - - Updated - - -



haunt said:


> i think it would be 10% of the interview as it is 10 for international!
> Did international students have the screening test?
> And how do u know its 2.5% for interview?:?
> *Did any one of u ask the admission office or u are just guessing it?*:!:


TBH it sounds like a rumor made up around these forums.


----------



## tahirtayyab

Ribery said:


> yeah 64.377 with the interview
> and its out of 100 because of counting the interview
> 
> And another senior had 66.7/100 counting the interview, and he was at the 119th position
> 
> But last year's test had iqbaliat and general knowledge in the entrance test so was quite difficult.
> 
> I'm expecting this year's merit to rise by 3-4 % but I HOPE NOT


Ribery, would you happen to know what was the closing merit % for foreign applicants?

- - - Updated - - -



haunt said:


> i think it would be 10% of the interview as it is 10 for international!
> Did international students have the screening test?
> And how do u know its 2.5% for interview?:?
> Did any one of u ask the admission office or u are just guessing it?:!:


I applied on both the local and foreign seat. There wasn't any screening test for the foreign one. If 10% is for aptitude test, then I really don't stand a chance on the local seat


----------



## Ribery

tahirtayyab,

72.182/100 with the interview was the cut off for international applicants last year


----------



## chocoholic18

*HELP!*

Did everybody give 2 interviews? I just gave one and left. I'm freaking out here.


----------



## yoyahyo

I gave two but I don't think everyone gave two. Call them and explain what happened. They 're probably your best way to find out what to do


----------



## AbraDabra

Local seat applicants give 1, foreign 2.

- - - Updated - - -

I guess its kind of to make up for the fact that the foreign seat holders dont give AT.


----------



## apicomb

AbraDabra said:


> Local seat applicants give 1,* foreign 2.*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I guess its kind of to make up for the fact that the foreign seat holders dont give AT.


How are the (2 foreign) interviews different from each other?


----------



## AbraDabra

I wouldnt know, I was a local seat applicant 
I think its just 2 different people.


----------



## Buttnamal

The interviews aren't really different. I'm just gonna assume its so that they have two separate views from the interviewers on the applicant. Don't know why this would be different from the local applicants tho.


----------



## naveen.

does anyone know when will they put up the merit list?


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

How many people over here are going to join shifa for sure if they get in ? :roll:


----------



## Ilqa

What's the normal time for a local candidate's interview for Shifa? Mine took like 35 minutes while my friends' ranged form 7 to 10 minutes. I'm sorta scared. Plus, I gave one and left and now I hear some were called for the interview twice. Any idea, anyone?


----------



## tahirtayyab

Ilqa said:


> What's the normal time for a local candidate's interview for Shifa? Mine took like 35 minutes while my friends' ranged form 7 to 10 minutes. I'm sorta scared. Plus, I gave one and left and now I hear some were called for the interview twice. Any idea, anyone?


Interview times vary. I had two lasting 10-15 minutes
Local applicants have *ONE* Interview. 
Foreign applicants have *TWO* interviews.


----------



## Ilqa

- - - Updated - - -



tahirtayyab said:


> Interview times vary. I had two lasting 10-15 minutes
> Local applicants have *ONE* Interview.
> Foreign applicants have *TWO* interviews.


Thanksalot! I was so worried


----------



## wanda Heaven

Tomorrow is my interview any tip ?


----------



## tahirtayyab

wanda Heaven said:


> Tomorrow is my interview any *tip *?


Please go over this whole thread. You will find all the answers to your questions 
If you wish, you can check out:
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...2012-shifa-interview-feedback-discussion.html


----------



## haunt

Can any one tell me that whether amplitude test is 10% or not as i m freaking out?
Plus i posted earlier about my interview but no one bothered to tell me that how was it?
I am freaking out so help me!!

- - - Updated - - -

PLUS i got rejected from every where so help me as i thought that this forum will be a little help to me

- - - Updated - - -

I heard that they ll put list by next Tuesday!
But u should better confirm it


----------



## AbraDabra

What was your shifa merit? And UHS aggregate?


----------



## chocoholic18

Oh thank God! I'll be joining for sure if I get accepted.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

I think I am in. Because the interviewer kinda told me  So yeah i'll be joining shifa too:thumbsup:


----------



## apicomb

haunt said:


> Can any one tell me that whether amplitude test is 10% or not as i m freaking out?
> Plus i posted earlier about my interview but no one bothered to tell me that how was it?
> I am freaking out so help me!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *PLUS i got rejected from every where* so help me as i thought that this forum will be a little help to me


How? With the exception of NUST, all other med colleges haven't released their merit/selection lists yet.


----------



## yoyahyo

Tanveer Uddin said:


> I think I am in. Because the interviewer kinda told me  So yeah i'll be joining shifa too:thumbsup:



Is this supposed to be sarcasm? Lol


EDIT: it probably was but what did the interviewer say that lead you to think that?


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

.


----------



## H.a.k1994

Tanveer Uddin said:


> How many people over here are going to join shifa for sure if they get in ? :roll:


I shall  100%


----------



## yoyahyo

Yeah, its my first and only choice.


----------



## ashrizwan

yoyahyo said:


> Yeah, its my first and only choice.


Yoyahyo you know the second interview you had with the cam off, what was the name of the person interviewing you ?


----------



## yoyahyo

*Dr. Ahsan Hameed*



*UPDATE:* Looks like today is the last day of interviews. Good luck to the final set of candidates and I can't believe I'm saying this but I hope this weekend flys by if Tuesday really is judgement day :nailbiting:


----------



## Acer

Is there anyone over here who actually had a good 2nd interview (with the cam off) with Dr Ahsan


----------



## yoyahyo

I thought mine went pretty well. He was alot more chill than the pediatrician lady I had. Btw ACER, I haven't forgotten about your PM. I m finishing up that 12 page paper I told you about the other day :/


----------



## Acer

yoyahyo said:


> *Dr. Ahsan Hameed*
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:* Looks like today is the last day of interviews. Good luck to the final set of candidates and I can't believe I'm saying this but I hope this weekend flys by if Tuesday really is judgement day :nailbiting:


we need to relax  InshaAllah its all good :thumbsup:


----------



## haunt

AbraDabra said:


> What was your shifa merit? And UHS aggregate?


my shifa merit was 59.73 and uhs 81.85
I knowi have no chance for uhs but i really want to make it into shifa!

- - - Updated - - -



apicomb said:


> How? With the exception of NUST, all other med colleges haven't released their merit/selection lists yet.


MY uhs aggregate isn't that good which will take me to any good college
Plus i didn't make it into aku too!


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Acer said:


> Is there anyone over here who actually had a good 2nd interview (with the cam off) with Dr Ahsan


Dr ahsan hameed ? Skin specialist ? He's my uncle  And hes not that frank hahaha. So its pretty normal if you guys had a bad interview

- - - Updated - - -



yoyahyo said:


> Is this supposed to be sarcasm? Lol
> 
> 
> EDIT: it probably was but what did the interviewer say that lead you to think that?


In the end the interviewers asks you if you have any questions so when I was about to leave I asked her if I've got everything they are looking for ?:woot: she smiled and said " Yes. this is exactly what we're looking for " :cool!:
My interview was pretty awesome. MashAllah I hope I dont jinx it now


----------



## ashrizwan

Acer said:


> Is there anyone over here who actually had a good 2nd interview (with the cam off) with Dr Ahsan


the second interview with DR Ahsan Hameed lasted 50 minutes. I keep wondering why it lasted that long :!: .......Any suggestions?

Why did he have his cam off anyways?


----------



## Acer

ashrizwan said:


> the second interview with DR Ahsan Hameed lasted 50 minutes. I keep wondering why it lasted that long :!: .......Any suggestions?
> 
> Why did he have his cam off anyways?


50 minutes?! Woah that must have been a real test!


----------



## ashrizwan

Acer said:


> 50 minutes?! Woah that must have been a real test!


yes u can imagine can't u !! 
after that i don't know what to say


----------



## apicomb

ashrizwan said:


> the second interview with DR Ahsan Hameed *lasted 50 minutes.* I keep wondering why it lasted that long :!: .......Any suggestions?


Mine was just over an hour long. My head was spinning when I finally got out of there.


----------



## yoyahyo

Both of mine last around 50 minutes total. I think my. One with dr. Ahsan was a little longer . Maybe 25 MIn max ...why would mine be so short? Maybe they hates me. :///


----------



## ashrizwan

yoyahyo said:


> Both of mine last around 50 minutes total. I think my. One with dr. Ahsan was a little longer . Maybe 25 MIn max ...why would mine be so short? Maybe they hates me. :///


don't worry im sure it wasn't coz they hate you... mine was a disaster waiting to happen. oh well what can i do apart from wait.but my chances seem slim

- - - Updated - - -



apicomb said:


> Mine was just over an hour long. My head was spinning when I finally got out of there.


have you applied on a local or an international seat?


----------



## haunt

What was the closing merit for last year?
Will it rise or drop as the final selection depends a lot on aptitude test as people like me screwed it?
Any guesses?

- - - Updated - - -



yoyahyo said:


> Both of mine last around 50 minutes total. I think my. One with dr. Ahsan was a little longer . Maybe 25 MIn max ...why would mine be so short? Maybe they hates me. :///


They dont hate u , it might be due to the fact that they have got every thing from u which they needed plus my interview was even for 15-20 minutes and the interviewer kept on looking my hands as i was moving them while i was speaking!
So the time makes no difference.
What matters alot is this that how u utilized ur time and how much u opened ur self in font of them?
Keep praying and don't lose hope!
Allah will help us all who desperately need to get in a good university!
And answer all our prayers


----------



## tahirtayyab

haunt said:


> What was the closing merit for last year?
> Will it rise or drop as the final selection depends a lot on aptitude test as people like me screwed it?
> Any guesses?


I think it rose this year due to the omission of both iqbaliat and current affairs from the entrance test. Surprisingly, you still got a good chance if you get a merit of at most 150 since many drop out to cheaper government colleges. My dad went on merit in KE and his tuition was less than my high school's fees! :!:


----------



## apicomb

@Ashrizwan Local. Originallly applied on an intl seat but changed when I found out that I legible to apply on a local seat.


----------



## haunt

what does it mean if ur interviewer says best of luck at the end of the interview and tells u to leave?
Is it a sign that u are not getting in and u should be finding a good college?
How many of you had the same ending as i had?
I am just feeling curious as Google couldn't help me at it


----------



## 0006

does that mean i should be celebrating the fact that my interviewer never wished me any luck at all? lol 
haunt, dont think too hard about it.it probably does not mean anything at all.he was just being nice and its completely normal for interviewers to wish u good luck at the end.


----------



## apicomb

relax, they were being courtious that's all.


----------



## haunt

0006 said:


> does that mean i should be celebrating the fact that my interviewer never wished me any luck at all? lol
> haunt, dont think too hard about it.it probably does not mean anything at all.he was just being nice and its completely normal for interviewers to wish u good luck at the end.


Easy bro!
U are taking it very hard on u!
Relax i was just curious that's all!


----------



## Sachal Aqeel

So when is shifa going to release their first merit list? Everybody's discussing their interview, but nobody's mentioning the most important bit of information


----------



## yoyahyo

It has been mentioned, but I think in the entry test thread. It ll be posted this upcoming Tuesday. So less than 48 hours from now.


----------



## Buttnamal

How nervous are you guys. I can bet you've become more religious and started praying lol.


----------



## apicomb

Buttnamal said:


> I can bet you've become more religious and started praying lol.


How you ever managed to guess, I won't know.. :cool!:

Anyway, how were your proffs? Manage to get through them OK?


----------



## yoyahyo

I'm super busy over here so I don't think about it unless I get on here ...but for international people, especially in states, Monday night/ Tuesday early morning is the big day...probably one of the only benefits we ll get of being behind by 10-12 hours ..


side note: was interview list posted in early afternoon or was it around end of work day (5-6 pm)? It would be nice to know if I should stay up or just wake up in the morning and see what happens.


----------



## apicomb

yoyahyo said:


> was interview list posted in early afternoon or was it around end of work day (5-6 pm)?


From what I remember, it was uploaded onto their site at around 7:00pm


----------



## Buttnamal

apicomb said:


> How you ever managed to guess, I won't know.. :cool!:
> 
> Anyway, how were your proffs? Manage to get through them OK?


Yeah Proffs went fine. 
The hard part is done. Now just the Practical exams left. I'm slacking waaayyyyy too much for these. I should go study!

These are probably gonna be the two longest days for you guys but they will fly by for me. Not a good thing.


----------



## ashrizwan

Buttnamal said:


> Yeah Proffs went fine.
> The hard part is done. Now just the Practical exams left. I'm slacking waaayyyyy too much for these. I should go study!
> 
> These are probably gonna be the two longest days for you guys but they will fly by for me. Not a good thing.


gosh i'm really worried lol and yeh these 2 days are dragging. i don't even want to check the list .


----------



## yoyahyo

One more day! :!::banghead::bag::notworthy::bored::dead::depressed::nailbiting::doctor:


----------



## apicomb

^ thats a lot of emotions bro.


----------



## Samar

I called the student affairs department and they said the list will be up during the first week of November


----------



## ashrizwan

Samar said:


> I called the student affairs department and they said the list will be up during the first week of November


you got to be kidding me !!!! y the heck have i been so worried for tommorow!!


----------



## Samar

ashrizwan said:


> you got to be kidding me !!!! y the heck have i been so worried for tommorow!!


I'm pretty sure they're wrong though, because they always say a later date just to be safe. They did the same thing when I asked about the previous list for interviews.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

I am actually worried now


----------



## ashrizwan

yeh so am i


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Samar said:


> I called the student affairs department and they said the list will be up during the first week of November


NO WAY :banghead: Seriously ?

- - - Updated - - -



ashrizwan said:


> yeh so am i


The wait is the worst part


----------



## ashrizwan

Tanveer Uddin said:


> NO WAY :banghead: Seriously ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> The wait is the worst part


true say brother . some of us have been worrying for no reason !!!

- - - Updated - - -



Samar said:


> I'm pretty sure they're wrong though, because they always say a later date just to be safe. They did the same thing when I asked about the previous list for interviews.


well we can only wait and see. lets hope what u r saying holds true:thumbsup:


----------



## yoyahyo

I was told by someone in shifa administration that list would be posted Tuesday..I'm not sure they're just telling you that so people can stop calling them all


----------



## ashrizwan

im confused. is it tommorow or not? :?


----------



## Samar

yoyahyo said:


> I was told by someone in shifa administration that list would be posted Tuesday..I'm not sure they're just telling you that so people can stop calling them all


That's what I was thinking, I think if not tomorrow then definitely this week it will be up


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

yoyahyo said:


> I was told by someone in shifa administration that list would be posted Tuesday..I'm not sure they're just telling you that so people can stop calling them all


Did you call them or what >?


----------



## apicomb

When I did my interview they said the selection list will be released after the first. That's also what they said to some other people I know who rang in last week to ask. However they did post the interview list on a date different to what they were telling everyone, so I would take their info with a pinch of salt.

Everyone just chill; worrying about the outcome isn't going to change it.


----------



## yoyahyo

Tanveer Uddin said:


> Did you call them or what >?


No I talked to a friend who knows an administrator there. He actually asked me if I was ready for tuesday lol. I guess we ll see what happens I guess.

- - - Updated - - -

worst case they delay the results to later this week or early next week. Everyone on here is just anxious, which is completely understandable. Im just gonna expect a result by tomorrow otherwise take it on a day to day status. Lets just hope they don't leave us hanging for too long


----------



## ashrizwan

ok now i'm getting stressed


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

yoyahyo said:


> No I talked to a friend who knows an administrator there. He actually asked me if I was ready for tuesday lol. I guess we ll see what happens I guess.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> worst case they delay the results to later this week or early next week. Everyone on here is just anxious, which is completely understandable. Im just gonna expect a result by tomorrow otherwise take it on a day to day status. Lets just hope they don't leave us hanging for too long


Hahahah! I got rejected from a university I really wanted to go to. So I am a lot more stressed than anyone over here is. 
By the way are you all international students already in pakistan ? Or will you guys come after the results are announced ?

- - - Updated - - -



ashrizwan said:


> ok now i'm getting stressed


Dont worry. I think you guys have a fair chance. All the international students because universities usually prefer such students so that there is a fair amount of diversity. They want people from everywhere.


----------



## yoyahyo

Tanveer Uddin said:


> Hahahah! I got rejected from a university I really wanted to go to. So I am a lot more stressed than anyone over here is.
> By the way are you all international students already in pakistan ? Or will you guys *come after the results are announced* ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Dont worry. I think you guys have a fair chance. All the international students because universities usually prefer such students so that there is a fair amount of diversity. They want people from everywhere.



I fall into the latter category. I'm gonna come when the (hopefully) good news is released and I figure out when the first day is. I wonder if 2nd-5 years will still be in session before we get there..or do all the students start at the same time? *​Namal? *


----------



## Samar

I called again and they said it will be up after 2pm (their time) and if not today then tomorrow definitely


----------



## yoyahyo

That means 4 am for me :/...Part of me wishes you hadn't said that but most of me thanks you for finding out lol


----------



## apicomb

Oh gosh that means its going to be released in inder 2 hrs. Ohnoonohonoh, 

* I wonder if 2nd-5 years will still be in session before we get there..or do all the students start at the same time? 

*I'm no Namal ;p but I know that each session starts at a different date for each respective year group. From what I understand, 1st years just had their exams whereas thrid years are still studying, and 5th years will start around December.

On another note, who here applied to NUST? I know @Acer and @TahirTayyab did, anyone else?

Edit; Just rang shifa, they said today in the afternoon, and if not then definatly tomorrow. Looks like we can expect an answer by Wednesday folks!


----------



## 0006

yeah, called them up too..the list might just be put up by 3 pm ..if not then tomorrow it is


----------



## apicomb

Its out guys.

Edit; Its the merit list, selection list will be out on the 1st.

:S


----------



## tahirtayyab

I'm #1!  
I wish I didn't even apply on local for #170


----------



## Samar

What is the difference between this list and the one that will be released November 1st?


----------



## apicomb

Samar said:


> What is the difference between this list and the one that will be released November 1st?


This ones merit. That one is going to be the list of people who will be Shifa's class of 2018. Top 85 people on the local list and top 15 on the international one.


----------



## 0006

is there any chance they might take more than 85 students?


----------



## apicomb

0006 said:


> is there any chance they might take more than 85 students?


Normally about 40 people refuse their seat to go to other colleges(usually gvt), so if you're in the top 140, you've got a fairly good chance of being selected.


----------



## 0006

yes but will they take like moe than 85 students?...i know it says 85 seats for locals but is that a fixed number?..how many students are there in the 2nd year?...any idea..anyone?


----------



## tahirtayyab

There are 100 students: 85 on local and 15 on foreign quota. As apicomb said, students drop out so as long as you're withing merit # 130, you still have a chance. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## apicomb

0006 said:


> yes but will they take like moe than 85 students?...i know it says 85 seats for locals but is that a fixed number?..how many students are there in the 2nd year?...any idea..anyone?


The point your trying to raise is actually a good one; If students dropped out in previous years, do they fill the remaing spaces with the incoming batch? Best thing to do is ring and ask.

EDIT; Just rang and asked. They don't know themselves


----------



## ashrizwan

what about students on foreign seat, do they drop out too? im sure there were only 22 international applicants, how did it become 26?


----------



## haunt

my merit number in 229 and percentage 66.7 so do i have a chance!
I am feeling really upset about my merit position!


----------



## tahirtayyab

As said before, anyone above #130 has a low chance of being selected. I'm having some issues with Tapatalk atm..


----------



## ashrizwan

tahirtayyab said:


> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



what about students on foreign seat, do they drop out too? im sure there were only 22 international applicants, how did it become 26?


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

I am on 158 **** **** **** **** **** **** 
I guess its a gap year for me

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## haunt

Tanveer Uddin said:


> I am on 158 **** **** **** **** **** ****
> I guess its a gap year for me
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


same here!


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Do you guys think I have a chance ? Someone over here said last years closing merit was 170 ?


----------



## tahirtayyab

ashrizwan said:


> what about students on foreign seat, do they drop out too? im sure there were only 22 international applicants, how did it become 26?


There are also students (like me) who've applied on both local and foreign seats

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tahirtayyab

Tanveer Uddin said:


> Do you guys think I have a chance ? Someone over here said last years closing merit was 170 ?


Hmm.. I was told 50-75 students leave their seats by someone in the forum so I think you (and others having around the same aggregate as you) are still in for the time being. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymous26

apicomb said:


> The point your trying to raise is actually a good one; If students dropped out in previous years, do they fill the remaing spaces with the incoming batch? Best thing to do is ring and ask.


Ofcourse not! They offer the seats to people who are next on the merit list..100 students per year is the PMDC requirement no more no less.


----------



## ashrizwan

tahirtayyab said:


> There are also students (like me) who've applied on both local and foreign seats
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


yes but what i mean is that fo people drop out from the foreign list?


----------



## tahirtayyab

ashrizwan said:


> yes but what i mean is that fo people drop out from the foreign list?


Yes, I absolutely think they do since the foreign seat has a pretty hefty tuition fee: a whopping $18,000. Last year, I think there was one foreign seat left out.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymous26

anyone who is under 170 has a good chance provided that the number of dropouts is same as last years..plus the merit is alot higher this year partly because they didn't put all that iqbaliat and general knowledge stuff in the entry test...150 and below should definitely be looking forward to it! Good luck!


----------



## tahirtayyab

anonymous26 said:


> anyone who is under 170 has a good chance provided that the number of dropouts is same as last years..plus the merit is alot higher this year partly because they didn't put all that iqbaliat and general knowledge stuff in the entry test...150 and below should definitely be looking forward to it! Good luck!


Actually, there was Iqbaliat and general knowledge in that 'aptitude' test for local students. So I think merit might be around the same or otherwise a bit higher


----------



## apicomb

Tanveer Uddin said:


> I guess its a gap year for me


Same here. FML


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

apicomb said:


> Same here. FML


Didnt you get on an international seat ?

- - - Updated - - -



tahirtayyab said:


> Actually, there was Iqbaliat and general knowledge in that 'aptitude' test for local students. So I think merit might be around the same or otherwise a bit higher


Last year the person with the lowest merit number had 55%. This year its 65%. It has risen. And its not fair at all -.-


----------



## apicomb

Tanveer Uddin said:


> Didnt you get on an international seat ?


Withdrew my intl application ages ago


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

apicomb said:


> Withdrew my intl application ages ago


Whats your merit number ?

- - - Updated - - -

Can everyone apply on an international seat ?


----------



## apicomb

Tanveer Uddin said:


> Someone over here said last years closing merit was 170 ?


That was @2017

- - - Updated - - -



Tanveer Uddin said:


> Can everyone apply on an international seat ?


If your from a different country, you may. Simple.


----------



## Buttnamal

Well Ima chime in now. Congrats to everyone that made it, sorry for the people that didnt.

As its been said before, a lot of people will refuse the offer because they will have applied elsewhere with Shifa as a back up.
People on the international seat dont always take the seat because they chose to either stay abroad or were only going to accept the local seat. Im gonna guess that about 130-140 is the cut off for local and maybe around 18-19 for international.

The schedule varies for every year. Us to be second years will start a week ahead of you guys so we will be there waiting lol.
Shifa College of Medicine - Publications Download - Academic Calendar 2013- 2014
^^Link provided for next years schedule.

If any questions just ask or inbox me.

Best of luck guys.


----------



## Shawana

So if like 10 foreigners decide to not go to Shifa or take a local seat then I'll get a seat.....ughhhh so upset


----------



## alpha101

what is the link for the list?


----------



## Shawana

http://admissions.shifacollege.edu/Cummulative list.pdf


----------



## ashrizwan

Buttnamal said:


> Well Ima chime in now. Congrats to everyone that made it, sorry for the people that didnt.
> 
> As its been said before, a lot of people will refuse the offer because they will have applied elsewhere with Shifa as a back up.
> People on the international seat dont always take the seat because they chose to either stay abroad or were only going to accept the local seat. Im gonna guess that about 130-140 is the cut off for local and maybe around 18-19 for international.
> 
> The schedule varies for every year. Us to be second years will start a week ahead of you guys so we will be there waiting lol.
> Shifa College of Medicine - Publications Download - Academic Calendar 2013- 2014
> ^^Link provided for next years schedule.
> 
> If any questions just ask or inbox me.
> 
> Best of luck guys.


thanks for that. the schedule link that you have attached, is it for first year?


----------



## Acer

apicomb said:


> Its out guys.
> 
> Edit; Its the merit list, selection list will be out on the 1st.
> 
> :S


whats your merit number on local seat? are u going for shifa or NUST? did u pay the NUST fee already?


----------



## alpha101

Shawana said:


> http://admissions.shifacollege.edu/Cummulative list.pdf


Thanks, under 210 merit list, don't see any chance


----------



## ashrizwan

Acer said:


> whats your merit number on local seat? are u going for shifa or NUST? did u pay the NUST fee already?


acer how did u do? did u apply on both local and international


----------



## Acer

ashrizwan said:


> acer how did u do? did u apply on both local and international


i applied on both but did not get selected for local seat interview just by fraction of a percent :/
anyways i am glad at least i made it somewhere  I am second on the international list 

how about you ashrizwan and others? i hope everyone here made it 

I was wondering if i will make it to top 15 because according to me my interview didnt go well. They surprised me with 8.22 out of 10 for the interview :woot:


----------



## apicomb

OK. Guys who are planning a gap year, can you inbox me please. I really need to talk to someone and get some direction on what our options are to do next. ASAP, if thats ok. Cheers, and congrats to those who made it.


----------



## ashrizwan

Acer said:


> i applied on both but did not get selected for local seat interview just by fraction of a percent :/
> anyways i am glad at least i made it somewhere  I am second on the international list



Congrats, enjoy the victory :thumbsup:


----------



## AbraDabra

Im in the top 50 for local seat, does that mean im admitted for sure?


----------



## apicomb

Acer said:


> i applied on both but did not get selected for local seat interview just by fraction of a percent :/
> anyways i am glad at least i made it somewhere  I am second on the international list
> 
> how about you ashrizwan and others? i hope everyone here made it
> 
> *I was wondering if i will make it to top 15 because according to me my interview didnt go well. They surprised me with 8.22 out of 10 for the interview :woot:*




How'd you find out your interview marks?


----------



## Acer

apicomb said:


> OK. Guys who are planning a gap year, can you inbox me please. I really need to talk to someone and get some direction on what our options are to do next. ASAP, if thats ok. Cheers, and congrats to those who made it.


hey dont give up! there are other good options like FUMC. :thumbsup:
And you told me u are in top 10 for NUST so arent you going there? :O

- - - Updated - - -



apicomb said:


> [/B]
> 
> How'd you find out your interview marks?


my final aggregate which shifa uploaded today - my aggregate out of 90.

- - - Updated - - -



ashrizwan said:


> Congrats, enjoy the victory :thumbsup:


thank you  
whats your position? 

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> Im in the top 50 for local seat, does that mean im admitted for sure?


yes congrats!


----------



## ashrizwan

Acer said:


> i applied on both but did not get selected for local seat interview just by fraction of a percent :/
> anyways i am glad at least i made it somewhere  I am second on the international list
> 
> how about you ashrizwan and others? i hope everyone here made it
> 
> I was wondering if i will make it to top 15 because according to me my interview didnt go well. They surprised me with 8.22 out of 10 for the interview :woot:



Lol acer you wouldn't even want to believe my luck. lets just leave it to that ........:red:


----------



## apicomb

Acer said:


> hey dont give up! there are other good options like FUMC. :thumbsup:
> And you told me u are in top 10 for NUST so arent you going there? :O


I told you about that already 

Edit: FUMC?


----------



## razi_haider

Shawana said:


> So if like 10 foreigners decide to not go to Shifa or take a local seat then I'll get a seat.....ughhhh so upset



My cousin is 16th on the list and she is very worried and you are almost of the 25th spot and you seem a bit hopeful for the final list, so I request you please leave a message of hope for her as she would be reading this comment. I really can't see her worried  Anyhow best of luck to you too.


----------



## yoyahyo

Congratulations to everyone who got in! Obviously there is still much to figure out with other colleges yet to release their merit lists so those of you who may have come away discouraged, please keep your head up. There is still a chance and God willing everyone will get where they want to go.

In the mean time, I need to ask. How many people are set on choosing shifa?


----------



## apicomb

-removed


----------



## yoyahyo

you're all good bro..no worries.


----------



## ashrizwan

yoyahyo said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got in! Obviously there is still much to figure out with other colleges yet to release their merit lists so those of you who may have come away discouraged, please keep your head up. There is still a chance and God willing everyone will get where they want to go.
> 
> In the mean time, I need to ask. How many people are set on choosing shifa?


yoyahyo did u make it?


----------



## yoyahyo

yeah..I got in Alhamdulillah. 

Right now, though, I hope everyone on this thread thats been putting so much into this process gets something for their efforts..I'm seriously rooting for all you guys to make it!


----------



## Dolly

Congratulations to everyone who got selected! 

For those of you who didnt (like me) where else are you going to apply? Im panicking so bad.


----------



## SanaB

CONGRATS to all of you who made it! 

I will be applying next year and I hope I get in too!


----------



## apicomb

@yoyahyo; congrats bro:thumbsup:

so we know how our intl students did. What about locals? Who on this thread made it on a local seat?

- - - Updated - - -



Dolly said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got selected!
> 
> For those of you who didnt (like me) where else are you going to apply? Im panicking so bad.


Gap year most likely, reapply to Shifa and consider studying something else. I'm not really sure. We're in a postition no-one ever wants to be in.


----------



## yoyahyo

Thanks, Apicomb.  

My parents still want me to wait for HEC to release their results so its not a definite 100% for me. Did you apply to govt' colleges by chance?


----------



## apicomb

yoyahyo said:


> Thanks, Apicomb.
> 
> My parents still want me to wait for HEC to release their results so its not a definite 100% for me. Did you apply to govt' colleges by chance?


No, I didn't know about HEC. Shifa was my first choice.


----------



## AbraDabra

Guys. What about those of us hoping for govt. colleges? Will Shifa hold off for those of us, or do they have a refund policy in place at all?


----------



## yoyahyo

THis might sound condescending but I mean this in a sincere/positive way when I say don't expect a refund policy. If you're going to commit there then they want you in 100%. It just makes sense...they have to figure there stuff out and people accepting and then backing out makes it difficult. I heard HEC might be out this week though...although its never certain from their side.



P.S. Those of you who are accepting shifa's offer no matter what, please PM me.


----------



## AbraDabra

Sigh. Oh well. I dont really blame them, they're running a school cum business after all, I just wish it didn't have to be this way.
Im 50/50 on bowing out on the local seat now :/


----------



## arfasafet

[HR][/HR]congrats............
any idea how many ppl r they going to put in first merit list??


----------



## apicomb

arfasafet said:


> congrats............
> any idea how many ppl r they going to put in first merit list??


This has been answered eariler in this thread. Wait, let me find it

Edit; 85 local and 15 international.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

apicomb said:


> This has been answered eariler in this thread. Wait, let me find it
> 
> Edit; 85 local and 15 international.


Last year there were 129 in the first merit list and the next 30 in the second merit list. And after that they made some unofficial calls too. This guy who's currently studying in shifa told me this.


----------



## apicomb

Tanveer Uddin said:


> Last year there were 129 in the first merit list and the next 30 in the second merit list. *And after that they made some unofficial calls too*. This guy who's currently studying in shifa told me this.


Can you elaborate

- - - Updated - - -

Off topic, but this really sucks guys. I've never felt so lost in my life. What really hurts is that I was brutally grilled by an interviewer for an hour and still didn't get in.

Sorry to be a downer, I just had to get it out there. If anyone browsing this thread -member or not- is in a similar position, *please* PM me.

OK, carry on ; )


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

apicomb said:


> Can you elaborate
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Off topic, but this really sucks guys. I've never felt so lost in my life. What really hurts is that I was brutally grilled by an interviewer for an hour and still didn't get in.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer, I just had to get it out there. If anyone browsing this thread -member or not- is in a similar position, *please* PM me.
> 
> OK, carry on ; )


I have no idea of what that means. But I think they called people who were next on the list ?


----------



## apicomb

Tanveer Uddin said:


> I have no idea of what that means. But I think they called people who were next on the list ?


hahah ok. I'll ask someone who studies in Shifa

*_looks around_*

@*Namal *and @*2017, *do you know anything about this 'unofficial calls' thing? If you can you please elaborate further. Thanks


----------



## Buttnamal

apicomb said:


> hahah ok. I'll ask someone who studies in Shifa
> 
> *_looks around_*
> 
> @*Namal *and @*2017, *do you know anything about this 'unofficial calls' thing? If you can you please elaborate further. Thanks


Yeahh.... I have no idea sorry. If anything @2017 might have a clue but she's probably not going to return to this site.


----------



## pennies

HEC has a refund policy for all medical colleges, including private ones. Before commencement of classes, if student withdraws admission the all his money has to be returned except for admission fee, which cannot be more than Rs.50000. But I would still confirm that with Shifa.
PMDC has a very strict policy this year that no private medical college can start classes before the government medical colleges do. You can call PMDC and ask.
So I think you have a good chance of getting a refund.

- - - Updated - - -

I called Shifa today and they said that the first list will send acceptances to the first 133 people on local seat...


----------



## AbraDabra

Just answered by own question. Shifa said they will refund the full fee's except for security [but i think they meant admission fee's, both are 50,000 rs anyway] if the student leaves before December 1st [Start of class]


----------



## Acer

AbraDabra said:


> Just answered by own question. Shifa said they will refund the full fee's except for security [but i think they meant admission fee's, both are 50,000 rs anyway] if the student leaves before December 1st [Start of class]


that is only for local students only. They said the fee for international students is non refundable -.-
Anyways I got selected in Army medical college also!  Alhamdulillah!


----------



## apicomb

Congrats @Acer! That was your first choice right! If you go I might see you there!

Edit, Did anyone else on this thread get accepted by NUST?

Edit 2: @Yoya and @AbraDabra, when will you guys hear back from HEC? Being nosy ;P


----------



## ashrizwan

Acer said:


> that is only for local students only. They said the fee for international students is non refundable -.-
> Anyways I got selected in Army medical college also!  Alhamdulillah!


acer clear your inbox lol- it's not letting me reply to you.


----------



## Acer

apicomb said:


> Congrats @Acer! That was your first choice right! If you go I might see you there!
> 
> Edit, Did anyone else on this thread get accepted by NUST?
> 
> Edit 2: @Yoya and @AbraDabra, when will you guys hear back from HEC? Being nosy ;P


thanks! 
had I been selected for Shifa's local seat then it would be a hard choice to make. Definitely i prefer NUST over Shifa's International seat but still i love shifa too haha 

u were saying you did not pay the NUST dues and were planning for a gap year?
see you there! 

- - - Updated - - -



ashrizwan said:


> acer clear your inbox lol- it's not letting me reply to you.


haha i will clear it soon  I am going out right now sorry


----------



## pennies

I got an e-mail from them saying I got accepted


----------



## AbraDabra

Hear back from HEC? do you mean the govt. merit lists? If so, they'll be up apparently on the 16th


----------



## apicomb

Acer said:


> thanks!
> *had I been selected for Shifa's local seat then it would be a hard choice to make*. Definitely i prefer NUST over Shifa's International seat but still i love shifa too haha


Yep, had I got a higher merit I too would have gone to Shifa in a shot



Acer said:


> u were saying you did not pay the NUST dues and were planning for a gap year?


I've got until the 6th to make a decision. A gap year and re-applying to shifa seems very tempting though. I missed it by 2%, which I can more than make up for in a year.


----------



## tahirtayyab

'You must read carefully and comply with the requirements of the Admission Office listed on the attachment before your admission can be formalized' 
Does anyone know about this attachment since I just received a plain email without anything attached.. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

tahirtayyab said:


> 'You must read carefully and comply with the requirements of the Admission Office listed on the attachment before your admission can be formalized'
> Does anyone know about this attachment since I just received a plain email without anything attached..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Are you going for nust ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoyahyo

tahirtayyab said:


> 'You must read carefully and comply with the requirements of the Admission Office listed on the attachment before your admission can be formalized'
> Does anyone know about this attachment since I just received a plain email without anything attached..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


was just about to ask the same thing. I emailed them right after I got it, and they just sent me the same email back -_____-..


----------



## Acer

Tanveer Uddin said:


> Are you going for nust ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is talking about Shifa.
@Tahir tayyab: I was not able to see the attachment as well. Same goes for yoyahyo.

Edit:just saw your post yoya


----------



## ashrizwan

Acer said:


> He is talking about Shifa.
> @Tahir tayyab: I was not able to see the attachment as well. Same goes for yoyahyo.
> 
> Edit:just saw your post yoya


yes same here. i didn't see an attachment either :/


----------



## yoyahyo

I was thinking about starting a fb group for the class of 2018. Can I get some feedback from people who are going..should I or should I not? lol


----------



## Acer

its already there  go ahead with it and invite more people


----------



## yoyahyo

here is the link. I ask that only those who are accepting an offer to shifa request to join. Thanks guys 


https://www.facebook.com/groups/540117029390652/


----------



## pennies

yoyahyo said:


> here is the link. I ask that only those who are accepting an offer to shifa request to join. Thanks guys
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/540117029390652/


It doesn't work.
It says that the link is broken.


----------



## yoyahyo

https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/groups/540117029390652?ref=bookmark&__user=516772705


----------



## anonymous26

apicomb said:


> Yep, had I got a higher merit I too would have gone to Shifa in a shot
> 
> 
> 
> I've got until the 6th to make a decision. A gap year and re-applying to shifa seems very tempting though. I missed it by 2%, which I can more than make up for in a year.


I was just randomly going through the comments and when i saw this i could not resist but to reply! 
Did you get into Nust on an international seat or local? If its local DO NOT make a mistake of taking a gap year! Nust (i.e AMC) is wayyy better than shifa trust me..all you people have high expectations from shifa , which is not a good thing! Keep them low. Its not worth taking a gap year for shifa and that too leaving amc like OMG.


----------



## tahirtayyab

Has everyone received a second email from Shifa with the attachments?


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse

People I need advice. I got accepted at shifa. My UHS MCAT agg is 85.68.. According to last year my merit falls on RMC and if there is a merit increase I don't know where I'll land in. Should I pay the shifa tution fee or assume I'll get in a good medical college and take the risk?

- - - Updated - - -



tahirtayyab said:


> Has everyone received a second email from Shifa with the attachments?


Not E-Mail. Recieved a tcs with Acceptance letter and all the documents needing to be filled in.


----------



## AbraDabra

Same dilemma here zombie. 85.3 uhs aggregate and confused :/.


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse

AND. The hostels. 3,70,000?! Is it just me or is it really quite expensive?


----------



## pennies

Zombie.apocalypse said:


> AND. The hostels. 3,70,000?! Is it just me or is it really quite expensive?


Yes..it is very expensive....
Guys can still get together and rent a place but for girls there really isn't much of a choice


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse

Girls could rent a place and live together too, though after we make friends and all..but for the first year, yes there really isn't much of a choice.


----------



## pennies

Zombie.apocalypse said:


> Girls could rent a place and live together too, though after we make friends and all..but for the first year, yes there really isn't much of a choice.


I really hope the hostels aren't too bad
Do you think they will put more than two people in each room?


----------



## Buttnamal

pennies said:


> I really hope the hostels aren't too bad
> Do you think they will put more than two people in each room?


They won't ever put more than two to a room.
The girls hostels are in a lot better condition than the guys'. 
The only problem is that its some distance away so you have to take the bus that runs from the hostel to Shifa and back. There are set timings for when it leaves.


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse

Buttnamal is right. They won't. I've heard they are okayish. You get your own bed and study table. But the AC and laundry charges are separate from the hostel fee. The UPS connection is in the common room only. The food menu for every week is decided by the girls and then its approved by the head or whatever..Other than that, i don't know what students will be facing.


----------



## Buttnamal

^^ Yeah that's about right. Laundry charges are i think 900 a month?? Not 100% sure. You're allowed to get an AC and/or a UPS installed, just have to get it approved. The average bill for AC from April to august was around 8000, this varies with usage of course. Oh yeah. Curfew of 10PM by the way. They're really annoying about that.


----------



## yoyahyo

tahirtayyab said:


> Has everyone received a second email from Shifa with the attachments?


Yup


----------



## saske khan

Salman Wazir said:


> *Got call from shifa, i don't know how on earth did i got selected anyways i made it.  :cool!:
> I appeared in Shifa's test last year as well and made it last year as well but couldn't join any med school due to knee injury, guys aptitude test is actually a psychology test, and interview is basically based upon the question from medical ethics.
> like:
> 1. If somebody is in extreme pain, and he/she wants to die will you kill him/her ?
> 2. If a woman has 5 kids and she can't afford another one, and wants to have abortion will you operate her ?
> 3. Views on abortion, and Vasectomy and Tubectomy.
> 4. Why do you want to be a doctor ? Your other interests ?
> 5. They will try to question religious ethics in comparison with medical ethics.
> 
> No need to worry i answered every question wrong, still i made it
> and i was sitting like a hero who had answered every question correctly
> 
> by the way anybody got interviews on 24th October ? Interviews will be conducted in SCM. Rest of the details will be provided in the emails, just wait till you receive them
> my advice .. stay confident *


I think u are veryy lucky
;-)

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbraDabra

10 pm curfew? on COLLEGE students?!

I was also reading the code of conduct of Shifa. Uniforms? The hell?


----------



## pennies

AbraDabra said:


> 10 pm curfew? on COLLEGE students?!
> 
> I was also reading the code of conduct of Shifa. Uniforms? The hell?


What uniform???

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> 10 pm curfew? on COLLEGE students?!
> 
> I was also reading the code of conduct of Shifa. Uniforms? The hell?


What uniform??? 

Also...how come only girls have a curfew?

And what about weekends when you want to go home..do you have to get special permission or something?


----------



## tahirtayyab

AbraDabra said:


> 10 pm curfew? on COLLEGE students?!
> 
> I was also reading the code of conduct of Shifa. Uniforms? The hell?


There aren't any uniforms... You can wear anything but need to have the lab coat on. Where did you read this code of conduct? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbraDabra

In the official acceptance letter Shifa sent me today, Lol.
It didnt specify what uniform, but it did specify stuff you cant wear. No tight jeans, etc.


----------



## tahirtayyab

I didn't receive any rules for clothing....actually, I didn't receive rules for anything at all. Strange.. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbraDabra

I meant the written shifa acceptance letter, not the emails


----------



## tahirtayyab

Ohh okay. My bad! I suppose local students received in the mail while we foreign ones got it via email

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basim Khan

my merit is 188. do u think i have a chance guys in the 2nd or 3rd merit list??


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Theres a third merit list ? How sure are you about it ? :O 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse

AbraDabra said:


> 10 pm curfew? on COLLEGE students?!
> 
> I was also reading the code of conduct of Shifa. Uniforms? The hell?


I think the curfew is applied on the girl's hostel only..or so I heard. 
but yes...strictly no jeans :!:


----------



## yoyahyo

How am I supposed to get them my equivalency forms and other papers by the 8th? It takes forever for mail from states to get to Pakistan? :/


----------



## Acer

tahirtayyab said:


> Ohh okay. My bad! I suppose local students received in the mail while we foreign ones got it via email
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


in one of the attachments it says that "code of conduct" is also attached but i could not find it


----------



## yoyahyo

Tanveer Uddin said:


> Theres a third merit list ? How sure are you about it ? :O
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's like a 5% chance (if any) that there is a 3rd list...btw does anyone else beside myself find their instructions confusing (maybe my brain isn't working lol)? I didn't see a code of conduct in the attachment. Also, like I said earlier, they want my equivalency papers but I doubt I could mail them fast enough for them to reach there by the 8th. (Acer, thanks for pointing the conduct form out, glad I wasn't the only one). 

also don't forget: there is a group that all the accepted/matriculating people can join



https://www.facebook.com/groups/540117029390652/


----------



## Acer

yoyahyo said:


> There's like a 5% chance (if any) that there is a 3rd list...btw does anyone else beside myself find their instructions confusing (maybe my brain isn't working lol)? I didn't see a code of conduct in the attachment. Also, like I said earlier, they want my equivalency papers but I doubt I could mail them fast enough for them to reach there by the 8th. (Acer, thanks for pointing the conduct form out, glad I wasn't the only one).
> 
> also don't forget: there is a group that all the accepted/matriculating people can join
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/540117029390652/


no problem bro.
Send through urgent service or send it by someone u know who is going to Pakistan soon. Otherwise just call shifa and discuss your problem


----------



## Buttnamal

About the 10PM curfew, yea it only applies to the girls hostel but you can always stay elsewhere as long as you give notice.
As for the uniform, same thing happened to us. For the first two weeks we all wore dress shirts and formal attire along with the white coat.
About a month in, people started wearing jeans. At first some people got fined 1000 RS but then the teachers stopped enforcing it. Now you can pretty much wear whatever as long as you have a white coat. Girls even wear skinny jeans now. 

I'd say wear some formal clothes for a week or two, just to make a good impression with some of the teachers.


I don't believe there is a third merit list. The first list was 130 I believe so that covers about 30 people expected to drop out. Second merit list is probably somewhere around 150? <-- Just an estimate cut off by the way.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

yoyahyo said:


> There's like a 5% chance (if any) that there is a 3rd list...btw does anyone else beside myself find their instructions confusing (maybe my brain isn't working lol)? I didn't see a code of conduct in the attachment. Also, like I said earlier, they want my equivalency papers but I doubt I could mail them fast enough for them to reach there by the 8th. (Acer, thanks for pointing the conduct form out, glad I wasn't the only one).
> 
> also don't forget: there is a group that all the accepted/matriculating people can join
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/540117029390652/


Do you think theres a chance i'll get in ? With merit no 158 :/ anyone ? Any idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pennies

Does the girl's hostel have wifi?

- - - Updated - - -



Tanveer Uddin said:


> Do you think theres a chance i'll get in ? With merit no 158 :/ anyone ? Any idea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well...last year 175 was the last one to get admission..so you never know..


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

pennies said:


> Does the girl's hostel have wifi?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> well...last year 175 was the last one to get admission..so you never know..


My friends dad talked to the principal. The principal said it was 185 :/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttnamal

pennies said:


> Does the girl's hostel have wifi?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> well...last year 175 was the last one to get admission..so you never know..


NOPE. You can always get the wifi evo stick and share with your roommate.


----------



## pennies

Buttnamal said:


> NOPE. You can always get the wifi evo stick and share with your roommate.


I hope I get a good roommate. I am so nervous about that.


----------



## yoyahyo

pennies did you join the facebook group?


----------



## Buttnamal

pennies said:


> I hope I get a good roommate. I am so nervous about that.


That's nothing really to be nervous about. You can also join the facebook group and see if theres someone you want to share a room with. You'll find people you get along with and everyone in the hostel is generally pretty welcoming.


----------



## ashrizwan

pennies said:


> I hope I get a good roommate. I am so nervous about that.



i hope the same


----------



## Buttnamal

ashrizwan said:


> i hope the same


Did you two just find your roommates??


----------



## AbraDabra

I have a question. If you didnt specify needing a hostel, but end up needing it, do they still have room for you, or not?


----------



## Buttnamal

Well it's first come basis but if theres a room available then they let you move in but if there are no rooms then they wont make further accommodations for you.


----------



## ashrizwan

pennies said:


> I hope I get a good roommate. I am so nervous about that.



same here lol

- - - Updated - - -




Buttnamal said:


> Did you two just find your roommates??


lol maybe


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse

I am not even sure I'm going >.< 
I'll finalise the decision after UHS anounces its result..for me its between shifa and sheikh zayed:|


----------



## pennies

yoyahyo said:


> pennies did you join the facebook group?


Just joined it


----------



## yoyahyo

Some people are either requesting to join the group but I can't add them for some reason or they are retracting their request. If there are any problems let me know..please only join if 100% going


----------



## AbraDabra

How can you extend your decision till the 16th, though? we have to pay and submit documents by the 8th :/
Another problem here was that, UHS will require our original documents as well eventually. How are we supposed to show them to UHS if Shifa has them?


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse

Are you sure about the documents thingy? 
I am going to submit in the fee but if I get in at Sheikh Zayed i would just get back the security (and the documents). I guess its a sacrifice I'll have to make -.-


----------



## pennies

I think we can talk to shifa about the documents thing..maybe they won't mind getting the originals after the government medical college admissions are over


----------



## AbraDabra

you will get back everything except the security actually, so you stand to lose 50k not 7.5 lakhs


----------



## pennies

AbraDabra said:


> you will get back everything except the security actually, so you stand to lose 50k not 7.5 lakhs


What about hostel fee? is it refundable?


----------



## AbraDabra

No idea about that sorry.


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse

Does anybody here know Shifa's policy regarding sending their students for electives to foreign countries?


----------



## Buttnamal

Zombie.apocalypse said:


> Does anybody here know Shifa's policy regarding sending their students for electives to foreign countries?


You're allowed to go pretty much anywhere


----------



## ashrizwan

Buttnamal said:


> You're allowed to go pretty much anywhere


Don't u guys think it's really nice of babynamal to help us out ?

edit: sorry buttnamal


----------



## yoyahyo

WHERE IS EVERYBODY -_-..i think we've lost people to NUST and soon to govt schools. Who amongst the remaining people are still deliberating between where to go? I can help you make that decision   


SHIFA <------ (psssst, choose this one)


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse

I am not going to deliberate any further. Shifa it is.


----------



## AbraDabra

Im going to pay the fee, but if I make it into SKZM i'll probably withdraw. If not...I guess i'll just join the FB group


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse

me too.. i'll PROBABLY withdraw. only if my mom forces me too. In my mind, Shifa it is.


----------



## AbraDabra

The only sad part of it would be leaving Lahore. But who know's, maybe Islamabad is a crazy party deep...DEEP down.


----------



## tahirtayyab

Islamabad is a very peaceful city, blessed with nature. You'll want to expect a very dry, cold winter. It might be a bit dull but you can have a great time (assuming you got through a day of med school and still have time!) if hanging out with the right people  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoyahyo

https://www.facebook.com/groups/540117029390652/  #welcome


----------



## apicomb

yoyahyo said:


> WHERE IS EVERYBODY -_-.*.i think we've lost people to NUST* and soon to govt schools. Who amongst the remaining people are still deliberating between where to go? I can help you make that decision
> 
> SHIFA <------ (psssst, choose this one)


Yep. Going to AMC next month. And I've fully converted; NUSTian and proud! ; )

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> The only sad part of it would be leaving Lahore. But who know's,* maybe Islamabad is a crazy party deep...DEEP down.*


As someone who lives in Isloo, you missed a couple of deep's. ;P

In all honesty though, Isloo is nice. Its pretty, peaceful and the mountains are great! To look at and to hike up! Obviously, you can't do Islamabad on your own, you'll needa few mates to go out and about with. Try and find people who know the city well as there's no point in going out with someone new to Islamabad as they won't know all the places (or as they say here 'scene'). Isloo is pretty underground in that way. 

Also, (and don't take this the worng way because I'm not generalising, its a personal observation), Islooites are much much more liberal than the rest of the country. Once you spend time here and get to know people it really is fun. I've been here for a couple of years now and I really do like the city, genuinely. But then-regarding Pak- I've never been out of Isloo so its all I know.

This website lists a couple of nice resturants, but not stuff like car rentals, dry cleaners etc, nor does it list all the best places to hangout in. Like I said, you'll need to befriend Islamabadi's for that!

http://www.islamabadsnob.com



AbraDabra said:


> The only sad part of it would be leaving Lahore. But who know's,maybe Islamabad is a* crazy party* deep...DEEP down.


Edit; Jokes aside, Islamabad seriously knows how to party. My time at school in central Islamabad showed me that.


----------



## ashrizwan

can anyone who is definately going to shifa on a foreugn seat, tell me the method of paying the fees?
i'm confused


----------



## yoyahyo

Have any fellow foreigners tried asking the admissions office to accept the papers they were looking for over email and give them the originals when you get there? I did already but wanted to see if anyone had already tried. Also, any idea if we ll find out that our seat has been confirmed only if we submitted the tuition payment? 


This stuff is even more stressful than the whole applying part lol -_-


----------



## ashrizwan

i called them and they said that it's ok to submit the papers at a later date as long as you let them know and make the payment by the deadline. 

has anyone had any confirmation of payment yet?


----------



## yoyahyo

my dad called them 2 days ago and said they got it..now if they're gonna let me know- that I don't know


----------



## AbraDabra

Im going to be bowing out after all. Good luck to all you future Shifaians[?]


----------



## ashrizwan

yoyahyo said:


> my dad called them 2 days ago and said they got it..now if they're gonna let me know- that I don't know



yoyahyo why don't you call them?


----------



## yoyahyo

They say they have it so there's no point in me asking them lol.. 

- - - Updated - - -

Damn Abra, best of luck man...was hoping I could meet some most of you guys but we all have to do whats best.


----------



## abdullahm18

Welcome to Shifa, Class of 2018. 

Hope to see you guys soon! Enjoy!


----------



## yoyahyo

thanks abdullahm 

are you going to be going into your second year this winter?


Hey guys, don't forget to join the fb group if you're set on coming to shifa!  
https://www.facebook.com/groups/540117029390652/


----------



## Basim Khan

does anybody know how many people have submitted the fees of shifa college of medcine for local seats?


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Guys they are going to call around 165 in the second merit list. So yay!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ribery

Tanveeruddin,
Did you call them?


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Ribery said:


> Tanveeruddin,
> Did you call them?


No i know this person who teaches in shifa college of medicine. And is a doctor there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tahirtayyab

Tanveer Uddin said:


> No i know this person who teaches in shifa college of medicine. And is a doctor there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll make it  I was told that the orientation will take place on the 1st of December. 
By the way, this might seem off topic, but I've been also selected for KEMU and I'm facing an unexpected dilemma. Would any of you guys have recommendations?


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

tahirtayyab said:


> You'll make it  I was told that the orientation will take place on the 1st of December.
> By the way, this might seem off topic, but I've been also selected for KEMU and I'm facing an unexpected dilemma. Would any of you guys have recommendations?


InshAllah. I really hope i get in 
I would prefer shifa over a government uni to be honest. A friend of mine told me kemu recently got a warning from pmdc to elevate their standard. Its deteriorating day by day. Plus i think you live in Islamabad. The hostels there are horrible too. So you'll be better off in shifa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tahirtayyab

Tanveer Uddin said:


> InshAllah. I really hope i get in
> I would prefer shifa over a government uni to be honest. A friend of mine told me kemu recently got a warning from pmdc to elevate their standard. Its deteriorating day by day. Plus i think you live in Islamabad. The hostels there are horrible too. So you'll be better off in shifa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm.. Yes, I have heard that KE wasn't as good as it used to be. However, my fees for Shifa are much more expensive ($18,900 and it is expected to rise due to inflation). KE, on the other hand, is almost half the cost ($10,000). So, my question is, is it worth the extra 9 grand?


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

tahirtayyab said:


> Hmm.. Yes, I have heard that KE wasn't as good as it used to be. However, my fees for Shifa are much more expensive ($18,900 and it is expected to rise due to inflation). KE, on the other hand, is almost half the cost ($10,000). So, my question is, is it worth the extra 9 grand?


That is a tough one  where do you want to go ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tahirtayyab

Tanveer Uddin said:


> That is a tough one  where do you want to go ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd go with Shifa the whole way when it comes to location (I live 10 minutes from there!), weather (big one for me), technology, curriculum, working environment and also students since foreigners are abundant there. 
My dad graduated from KE so he'll want me to think twice about the decision. I really wish I could get admission as a local since that would be so much of a better position for me! Which would you choose in my position?


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

tahirtayyab said:


> I'd go with Shifa the whole way when it comes to location (I live 10 minutes from there!), weather (big one for me), technology, curriculum, working environment and also students since foreigners are abundant there.
> My dad graduated from KE so he'll want me to think twice about the decision. I really wish I could get admission as a local since that would be so much of a better position for me! Which would you choose in my position?


I would go for shifa. I think  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tahirtayyab

Tanveer Uddin said:


> I would go for shifa. I think
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll give it a good pondering. Thanks for your feedback  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basim Khan

my merit no is 188. guys do u think would i be called in the second merit list or after that?


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Basim Khan said:


> my merit no is 188. guys do u think would i be called in the second merit list or after that?


It closed around 182 last year. I dont think so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chocoholic18

Will the 2nd merit list be out tomorrow? I'm on 171 what are my chances?


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

chocoholic18 said:


> Will the 2nd merit list be out tomorrow? I'm on 171 what are my chances?


Yes tomorrow. Thats what it says on the website. Last year merit closed around 182 so you might have a chance :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apicomb

tahirtayyab said:


> You'll make it  I was told that the orientation will take place on the 1st of December.
> By the way, this might seem off topic, but *I've been also selected for KEMU and I'm facing an unexpected dilemma. Would any of you guys have recommendations?*


Time for me to return the favour bro :thumbsup:

Times are changing. KEMU was the top med college 30 years ago. Now, although they only admit the best, their facing a lot of competition from other colleges. 

If it were me, I would seriously consider KEMU. They're an established med college with a large aluminus network. Hospitals around the world will recognise a degree from KEMU (Not making this up, I know a couple of surgeons who graduated from KEMU) and-well- you get to bask in the glow of attending an established med college. 

Although Shifa is good, it only became a uni this year. Its not an established uni-it doen't have a rep inter/nationally (its rep _is _growing, but it can't compete with well-established colleges like KEMU, AKU, NUST. There's a reason most locals consider Shifa their second or third choice(although (I admit), I really wanted to go there, I'm relieved at getting a place at a better uni). From what I understand, 2018 will be the first batch to graduate with a Shifa degree (correct me if I'm wrong) and tbh, its not worth to spend the extra 9 grand on a USLME oriented college. USLME isn't impossible to pass, neither is the PLAB- almost all of doctors who graduated from Pakistan so far managed to pass these exams and have done very well with their careers.

However, there is the matter of location to consider. Will you be OK with living in a hostal? That too in a new city? Weigh out how comfortable you'll be living in a new place against how you feel you'll gain from the experience. Private colleges _are_ better suited for forign students, but you'll get clinical exposure you wouldn't have dreamed of aquiring in a government college. 

Again if it were me I'd go for it. Less fees, much more thorough and extensive clinical exposure and a degree from a well-respected institution. However, the decision is yours to make and whatever you choose, make sure you feel its the best one for you!

Edit; As far as the modular curriculum goes, it's been implemented in most of Punjab's medical colleges. Something to do with PMDC changing the curriculum requirements-if I cam find the document online I'll link it here


----------



## Acer

isn't the $18000 fee of shifa non refundable tahir? I am assuming you have already paid that..
If that ^ is not a problem somehow then i think it is a tough decision, but I would have chosen Shifa over KEMU if i was living in islamabad and it was the local seat


----------



## apicomb

Acer said:


> isn't the $18000 fee of shifa non refundable tahir? I am assuming you have already paid that..
> If that ^ is not a problem somehow then i think it is a tough decision, but Iwould have chosen Shifa over KEMU if i was living in islamabad and* it was the local seat*


Same here tbh. But @tahirtayyab's been offered an international seat


----------



## Ribery

TahirTayyab,
Where on the website?


----------



## tahirtayyab

apicomb said:


> Time for me to return the favour bro :thumbsup:
> 
> Times are changing. KEMU was the top med college 30 years ago. Now, although they only admit the best, their facing a lot of competition from other colleges.
> 
> If it were me, I would seriously consider KEMU. They're an established med college with a large aluminus network. Hospitals around the world will recognise a degree from KEMU (Not making this up, I know a couple of surgeons who graduated from KEMU) and-well- you get to bask in the glow of attending an established med college.
> 
> Although Shifa is good, it only became a uni this year. Its not an established uni-it doen't have a rep inter/nationally (its rep _is _growing, but it can't compete with well-established colleges like KEMU, AKU, NUST. There's a reason most locals consider Shifa their second or third choice(although (I admit), I really wanted to go there, I'm relieved at getting a place at a better uni). From what I understand, 2018 will be the first batch to graduate with a Shifa degree (correct me if I'm wrong) and tbh, its not worth to spend the extra 9 grand on a USLME oriented college. USLME isn't impossible to pass, neither is the PLAB- almost all of doctors who graduated from Pakistan so far managed to pass these exams and have done very well with their careers.
> 
> However, there is the matter of location to consider. Will you be OK with living in a hostal? That too in a new city? Weigh out how comfortable you'll be living in a new place against how you feel you'll gain from the experience. Private colleges _are_ better suited for forign students, but you'll get clinical exposure you wouldn't have dreamed of aquiring in a government college.
> 
> Again if it were me I'd go for it. Less fees, much more thorough and extensive clinical exposure and a degree from a well-respected institution. However, the decision is yours to make and whatever you choose, make sure you feel its the best one for you!
> 
> Edit; As far as the modular curriculum goes, it's been implemented in most of Punjab's medical colleges. Something to do with PMDC changing the curriculum requirements-if I cam find the document online I'll link it here


Thanks apicomb. That was very informative; You're the 2nd person (after my dad) to really change my opinion of KEMU! Yes, I have noticed that KE has really large alumni groups based in different countries and it's true that KE has a great name. 
Only problem would be moving out of Islamabad; out of that pleasant weather with the abandoning of my piano. (Do you think they'll allow those in hostels??). However, don't students who are more exposed to a USMLE curriculum have the advantage? I've heard that students in gov. colleges have a really hard time getting residencies due to that and other factors such as outdated technology and lack of gov. funding. But by all means, it's a tough decision. 

@Acer Yeah man, I hope to get on the local seat for Shifa (so many students already seem to be leaving their seats! :O) 

Have you guys got acquainted with your college yet?  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tahirtayyab

Ribery said:


> TahirTayyab,
> Where on the website?


For KE? The HEC guy called and told me I was selected

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iqra Ahmed

hey can you tell me what is the closing % of K.E?? all the way from karachi so dont know that

- - - Updated - - -

Hey sir you didnt add DUHS(Dow University of Health Sciences) in your list of well established medicals universities:woot:... Its the best medical universities in Karachi.... Its degree is also worth in abroad


----------



## yoyahyo

tahirtayyab said:


> You'll make it  I was told that the orientation will take place on the 1st of December.
> By the way, this might seem off topic, but I've been also selected for KEMU and I'm facing an unexpected dilemma. Would any of you guys have recommendations?


I would stick with shifa.. KEMU is an excellant choice but they do things very different from other colleges. From what I've been told, they still give complete short answer tests that are super crazy to pass. Other than that if location is an issue then I would just stay close to home base..you will probably best just as prepared to go overseas at shifa (at a slightly) higher cost, but you would have to pay for housing and food in lahore which can be a significant sum. Don't worry about which university Shifa is affiliated with. That doesn't mean anything when you go overseas...people who tell you that shifa isn't as good are just saying that because they are either jealous or go to as good of a school and feel that their place is the best. I've seen people pass up shifa to be close to home and downgrade the school they go to. In your case, you're not at all downgrading (only from a name standpoint but if your'e going to states no one cares)...do whats best for you in the long run. If you can survive lahore than go for it...but I would take the safe side and stay close to home. 

- - - Updated - - -



tahirtayyab said:


> Thanks apicomb. That was very informative; You're the 2nd person (after my dad) to really change my opinion of KEMU! Yes, I have noticed that KE has really large alumni groups based in different countries and it's true that KE has a great name.
> Only problem would be moving out of Islamabad; out of that pleasant weather with the abandoning of my piano. (Do you think they'll allow those in hostels??). However, don't students who are more exposed to a USMLE curriculum have the advantage? I've heard that students in gov. colleges have a really hard time getting residencies due to that and other factors such as outdated technology and lack of gov. funding. But by all means, it's a tough decision.
> 
> @Acer Yeah man, I hope to get on the local seat for Shifa (so many students already seem to be leaving their seats! :O)
> 
> Have you guys got acquainted with your college yet?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


You are much tooo worried about name and network than you should be to be honest. If you can get electives in America then thats all that matters. As an IMG nobody cares where you went to school but rather who you know and what you know. Those will help much more than knowing someone who went to K.E. or any other place. Also, shifa has quite a few doctors who have been in states at some point so you're not losing anything by going there from a standpoint of clinical teaching. DM me if there's anything else you might be worried about. From what I know (and my own opinion) you won't be at a loss going to shifa. Its definitely a tough choice because of KEMU name and history but ultimately I would say that shifa helps you out in the long run and KEMU isn't the same place that our parents and their parents attended.


----------



## apicomb

There are no _official _USMLE curricula-based program in Pak. It's against the rules of PMDC to train Doctors with the sole purpose of sending them abroard. That said, Shifa do their best to help their students prepare for PLAB/USLME. But then, so do all med colleges; at the end of the day it all depends on how well you understand medicine really. 

I'm not going to Shifa. I know that I won't be disadvantaged in any way at NUST.

I'm not saying throw Shifa away. They *are* good, very good, they're just not the best. I'd rather study medicine at Shifa than say Al-Nafees or Riphah, but there are other universities I would rather attend than Shifa, KEMU being one of them.

Then again there's finances to think about. If you end up choosing between Shifa's local seat and intl at KEMU, then go for Shifa. It may be more than a local gvt but it is worth 7 lac. I initially applied to Shifa as an international but withdrew my app b/c I felt that the intl fee-at Shifa- just wasn't worth it. That's my own opinion, obviously others will have their own and I fully respect them and the reasons behind them.

I don't know much about tech at gvt schools. Gvt med colleges do recieve sufficiant funds, and I reckon KEMU, being the college for 'toppers'(as they say here) gets a larger cut then the rest. I also have no idea about the piano ;p-try emailing/ringing them and see how they assess the situation.

Have you seen KEMU? Beautiful grounds, really really nice.

Edit; Yoya, the college/uni you study from does matter when you apply for jobs out there in the world. Its one of the things taken into account along with your USLME score(for US) and/or PLAB score (UK). Obviously scores matter more and someone with excellent scores has a better chance of getting a forign residency. And yes, Shifa Dr's, along with many other Dr's who graduated elsewhere, get residencies abroard.


----------



## yoyahyo

apicomb said:


> Time for me to return the favour bro :thumbsup:
> 
> Times are changing. KEMU was the top med college 30 years ago. Now, although they only admit the best, their facing a lot of competition from other colleges.
> 
> If it were me, I would seriously consider KEMU. They're an established med college with a large aluminus network. Hospitals around the world will recognise a degree from KEMU (Not making this up, I know a couple of surgeons who graduated from KEMU) and-well- you get to bask in the glow of attending an established med college.
> 
> Although Shifa is good, it only became a uni this year. Its not an established uni-it doen't have a rep inter/nationally (its rep _is _growing, but it can't compete with well-established colleges like KEMU, AKU, NUST. There's a reason most locals consider Shifa their second or third choice(although (I admit), I really wanted to go there, I'm relieved at getting a place at a better uni). From what I understand, 2018 will be the first batch to graduate with a Shifa degree (correct me if I'm wrong) and tbh, its not worth to spend the extra 9 grand on a USLME oriented college. USLME isn't impossible to pass, neither is the PLAB- almost all of doctors who graduated from Pakistan so far managed to pass these exams and have done very well with their careers.
> 
> However, there is the matter of location to consider. Will you be OK with living in a hostal? That too in a new city? Weigh out how comfortable you'll be living in a new place against how you feel you'll gain from the experience. Private colleges _are_ better suited for forign students, but you'll get clinical exposure you wouldn't have dreamed of aquiring in a government college.
> 
> Again if it were me I'd go for it. Less fees, much more thorough and extensive clinical exposure and a degree from a well-respected institution. However, the decision is yours to make and whatever you choose, make sure you feel its the best one for you!
> 
> Edit; As far as the modular curriculum goes, it's been implemented in most of Punjab's medical colleges. Something to do with PMDC changing the curriculum requirements-if I cam find the document online I'll link it here



Excellent points apicomb. You're certainly being less biased than I am lol.. Only thing I would comment on is that of course the USMLE is passable...but you shouldn't be looking to pass it...you have to destroy it. As an IMG you need to go above and beyond what is expected of graduates in states, europe, etc to be competitive. I know because I have talked to numerous programs, doctors and US IMGs. Also, and I ll repeat is for as long as it takes.. IT DOESNT MATTER WHERE YOU GET YOUR DEGREE  ...when you apply for a residency, a program looks at your USMLE scores and your letters of recommendation. They don't know anything about King Edward or Shifa or Khyber M.C...I would concede that K.E. is better just because you pay less...but in the end this is an investment in your future. If you work hard you can turn that investment into alot of $$$ ... 



My main point in this crazy rant is just please don't consider where you're getting a "degreee" from when you make this decision if you want to go for USMLE.


----------



## apicomb

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## abdullahm18

Nope, my final. 



yoyahyo said:


> thanks abdullahm
> 
> are you going to be going into your second year this winter?
> 
> 
> Hey guys, don't forget to join the fb group if you're set on coming to shifa!
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/540117029390652/


----------



## apicomb

cheers yoya. 

now back to the issue at hand 
 
May I remind you that our aim as doctors isn't to make the most money or to eventually open a practice in the US. It's to help our patients to the best of our ablilities. Anyone-and this is aimed to pre-meds who may browse this thread- who is in medicine soley for the money should seriously reconsider their career choice. To be a great doctor you need ample clinical exposure at med school. This is one area where Shifa falls behind. They have tried to rectify the problem by their 'Filahi module'(its the first module you'll take-correct me if I'm wrong) but it's nowhere near the same as the exposure you'll get at other colleges.

Secondly, your answering @tahirtayyabs issue soley by considering which college you believe will better prepare him for USLME._ No med college in Pak can prepare you for USLME._ It's all your own work and effort. There is not doubt that Shifa lean towards the USLME; this means that students there are _encouraged to give the exam_ and if they decide to do so, their teachers will help their student where they get stuck. You get the same level of help and resources at gvt colleges-probalby more at KEMU considering its for the cream of the crop.

"a program looks at your USMLE scores and your letters of recommendation."

I agree 100%. The issue-and this is the reason behind this entire discussion- is that your USLME scores do _not_ depend on which college you attened. Going to Shifa doesn't gurantee you excellent USLME scores. It all depends on _you._ It depends on how well _you_ understand medicine.


I must say I'm rather enjoying this debate:thumbsup:


----------



## yoyahyo

apicomb said:


> Edit; Yoya, the college/uni you study from does matter when you apply for jobs out there in the world. Its one of the things taken into account along with your USLME score(for US) and/or PLAB score (UK). Obviously scores matter more and someone with excellent scores has a better chance of getting a forign residency. And yes, Shifa Dr's, along with many other Dr's who graduated elsewhere, get residencies abroard.


I'm almost 100% that's not true because that's not what I have been told from directors of residency programs. Now if you heard that form a residency program that I did not talk to then maybe you have something...but living in America and seeing numerous IMG come through and tell me the exact same thing over and over again, it makes it difficult to believe that what you're saying is true..its not like you have 1000s of pakistani applying for residency every year that a residency program will automatically know what AKU is or NUST or K.E. Simply put, nobody knows or cares where you went to school. I urge everyone planing on coming to states to accept that fact. You will probably be looked down upon because people who went to Harvard or Yale won't recognize the name of your school..I know this because I live in america and have asked all the questions when researching whether or not to go. Europe might be different but I don't hear everyone discussing how they want to go there. Sorry if I sound passive aggressive..its just difficult to understand why someone cares about where they get their MBBS from because ultimately no one outside of pakistanis will know or care where you got it from. They will just want to know if you're an idiot or not and thats based entirely on one's USMLE..



Again I am coming from this from the view that I am going to do USMLE after I complete my MBBS. If people want to stay in pakistan and train there then I would pick King Edward over every school discussed on this forum (except AKU) every time.


To nitpick a little bit. We aren't applying for a job after MBBS, we are applying for training. No matter where you go, if you show promise in your ability to do well then the name of the degree is just a formality...which is why people choose to go to pakistan in the first place.



EDIT: The only reason I bring up residency in the U.S. is because i honestly believe thats the best place to learn to be a physician. My own goal is to train in states and at some point go back to pakistan. My goals aren't for $$..you're right that shouldn't be a goal of anyone getting into this.


----------



## apicomb

"Simply put, nobody knows or cares where you went to school."

Not true. It's common sense- if you attended a college that your employers haven't heard of, then they wont think much of it and they'll base their assessment of you solely on your USLME/PLAB score. However, if you attend a top college- one of the top in the country you studied in-then likelihood is that they will know of it. Not inside out, but will have heared of its name at least due to international collaberations. 

Top uni's often collaberate with other top uni's worldwide-look at NUST. They've collabarated with Harvard's and Yale's medical programmes more than once. Same with AKU-students there often get the chance to actually go to Harvard thanks to international collaberations between the universities. KEMU falls under the category of Pakistan top medical universities-most people dream of having a chance to study there. 

Going to Shifa doesn't gurantee a top USLME scores. Multitudes of doctors who studied from Pakistan have joined residencies abroard, again, _it all depends on you, how good you are as a doctor_ _and how well you understand​ medicine. _These three points someone can control by earning a place in the right university

Edit


yoyahyo said:


> EDIT: The only reason I bring up residency in the U.S. is because i honestly believe thats the best place to learn to be a physician. My own goal is to train in states and at some point go back to pakistan. My goals aren't for $$..you're right that shouldn't be a goal of anyone getting into this.


I never said you were . And I reckon England is better than the States-not biased! Honest! ;P


----------



## yoyahyo

apicomb said:


> cheers yoya.
> 
> now back to the issue at hand
> 
> May I remind you that our aim as doctors isn't to make the most money or to eventually open a practice in the US. It's to help our patients to the best of our ablilities. Anyone-and this is aimed to pre-meds who may browse this thread- who is in medicine soley for the money should seriously reconsider their career choice. To be a great doctor you need ample clinical exposure at med school. This is one area where Shifa falls behind. They have tried to rectify the problem by their 'Filahi module'(its the first module you'll take-correct me if I'm wrong) but it's nowhere near the same as the exposure you'll get at other colleges.
> 
> Secondly, your answering @tahirtayyabs issue soley by considering which college you believe will better prepare him for USLME._ No med college in Pak can prepare you for USLME._ It's all your own work and effort. There is not doubt that Shifa lean towards the USLME; this means that students there are _encouraged to give the exam_ and if they decide to do so, their teachers will help their student where they get stuck. You get the same level of help and resources at gvt colleges-probalby more at KEMU considering its for the cream of the crop.
> 
> "a program looks at your USMLE scores and your letters of recommendation."
> 
> 
> I agree 100%. The issue-and this is the reason behind this entire discussion- is that your USLME scores do _not_ depend on which college you attened. Going to Shifa doesn't gurantee you excellent USLME scores. It all depends on _you._ It depends on how well _you_ understand medicine.
> 
> 
> I must say I'm rather enjoying this debate:thumbsup:


I like the insight as well and I hope I don't come across as the ultimate anti K.E. (although I prob do and wouldn't be surprised) but my ultimate point is that you're not sacrificing anything by going to shifa. Cost might be an issue but so is being close to home and around family and having a nice place to eat and sleep and parents around if stuff goes wrong. Also, to be honest, 
I prob would've had the same debate with myself had I got in to K.E. but I don't think think @tahirtayyabs is losing anything (in fact i would argue long term he is benefitting himself by being close to home) at shifa. Those other issues beside money come up later when you get to college. I know because I have done some college in U.S. living a distance away from my family. It can be rough for alot of people. Which is why I don't blame people who passed up shifa to stay in lahore, karachi, etc.

- - - Updated - - -



apicomb said:


> "Simply put, nobody knows or cares where you went to school."
> 
> Not true. It's common sense- if you attended a college that your employers haven't heard of, then they wont think much of it and they'll base their assessment of you solely on your USLME/PLAB score. However, if you attend a top college- one of the top in the country you studied in-then likelihood is that they will know of it. Not inside out, but will have heared of its name at least due to international collaberations.
> 
> Top uni's often collaberate with other top uni's worldwide-look at NUST. They've collabarated with Harvard's and Yale's medical programmes more than once. Same with AKU-students there often get the chance to actually go to Harvard thanks to international collaberations between the universities. KEMU falls under the category of Pakistan top medical universities-most people dream of having a chance to study there.
> 
> Going to Shifa doesn't gurantee a top USLME scores. Multitudes of doctors who studied from Pakistan have joined residencies abroard, again, _it all depends on you, how good you are as a doctor_ _and how well you understand​ medicine. _These three points someone can control by earning a place in the right university



AKU works with the university of illinois at chicago from what I read a little while ago..I can go there right now and probably only find a handful of people who have heard of AKU. You probably wont even find them discussing their collaborations. You're putting way to much into what these places tell you and the reality behind it all. I can call up those universities you mentinoed and probably find one or two lab groups that are in conjunction with NUST or AKU (which is a good thing- I want to see that happen more).. Yet residency programs are different from medical programs. They don't get involved in research collaborations or stuff like that. Their job is to find future doctors. So saying that NUST and AKU and KE better prepare you or give you a better chance to get into a program is all just semantics. Even if it meant anything, the amount it would help would mean very little in the big picture



apicomb said:


> I never said you were . And I reckon *England is better* than the States-not biased! Honest! ;P


LOL, you guys have cambridge and oxford..really great places..I would seriously consider such places (if they have training programs... my ignorance is showing  ) but I think the # of really good programs here trumps what you have going over there


----------



## apicomb

Living away from home isn't nesseraily a loss. Firstly, you'll be living on campus and everyone can agree that campus life is so much more fufilling than a commuters life. Living away from home-as a student-is a right of passage and and exhilerating experience. You really get to experience college so much more.

Furthermore, its a chance to develop as a person and work your people-skills, essential for life. You'll be so much more independant living away from home and you'll really mature as an adult. Plus you get the chance to experince a new culture firsthand! (In Tahir's case-Lahore!) How amazing is that! A chance to really live in and experience Lahore as a live-in local! As someone who's _never _been outside Isloo, the fact that you get that chance is pretty mind-blowing. Grab all the oppertunities life offers, don't watch it from the sidelines-you'll only get one shot at it.

The way I see it, the chace Tahir has is a once-in-a-lifetime oppertinutiy. An offer to study from a top, established uni with a stable base, curriculum and excellent professors and links abroard. An oppertunity to live as an actual college student in a vibrant, active city (Isloo is nice, underground, but nice. Lahore is lively. There's an Urdu saying here 'You haven't lived/been born(dep on translation) if you haven't seen Lahore ). A chance to study and train in a uni with an excellent clinical setup. However, ultimatly, the decision is his. One must do whatever they feel is best for them.

Edit;



yoyahyo said:


> LOL, you guys have cambridge and oxford..really great places..I would seriously consider such places (if they have training programs... my ignorance is showing  ) but I think the # of really good programs here trumps what you have going over there


Consider?! I'd go there in a shot if I had the chance. Not just Oxbridge but Imperial, Barts and The London (QMA). Kings, Ediburgh (OK, granted, thats in Scotland) and so much more! Our system is different from what you have in the States though; for instance, we enroll in med school straight out of high school whereas you guys go through college first.

Edit 2; I'm not saying NUST/AKU better prepare studetns for PLAB/USLME. No uni does, it all depends on the student. And yes, if you ring up any international uni then obviously the receptionist won't know what uni your asking for. No uni will discuss its collaberations indeph over the phone. I'm saying that international collabs increases the intl rep of any uni, which means a wider variety of recruters will have heard of it. Shifa only got its uni charter this year, whereas other unis (in theis case KEMU) have been around for years, so its more likely recruters will have heard of KEMU and know its a good uni. Not to mention its aluminus network-its always better to join a uni with a large aluminus network, but it goes without saying that that shouldn't be your deciding factor in choosing a uni.

Edit 3; I'm off. It's 1;30 and I'm knackered. @tahirtayyab-I've done my best to do what you did for me not so long ago. you better tell us where you decide to go! Just remember, choose whats best for you and everything else will fall into place!


----------



## yoyahyo

You know I said the same thing to people who dropped shifa for places in lahore..but its whatever. People have to do what they have to do. If they want to make life difficult or easy for themselves thats completely up to them...but telling people that one degree over another means something: thats BS... medicine is medicine where you do it..just like when you tried telling me studying for USMLE from anywhere is fine...and thats fine if you don't believe it but you're going to NUST so you don't have to worry about stuff like that.


I am just trying to share what I know to be true about what it takes to get an awesome residency in America should that be someones plan. Don't try to tell me thats not the point of medicine because believe me if you gave 10 people in pakistan the chance to go to abroad for training, at least 9 of them would take it.


----------



## anonymous26

Okay again can not resist but just replying randomly in this thread.

Shifa does not prepare you for USMLE, I do not know but why are people expecting so much from shifa when in reality its just a so so college.The fact that one has to study every single thing oneself does not make it a college which prepares people for USMLE.Some of the department heads are good okay i admit that but the thing is you do not get them in your SGDs they only deliver lectures (not for all topics).They never teach you the way they make questions for exams this you ll know once you come into shifa. Some of the junior teachers are so bad that you just doubt at their degrees, but having said all this i have not experienced other colleges maybe other colleges are even worse than shifa can't say anything about that.
KEMU and Shifa? who the hell even thought of comparing them? like seriously? Shifa is still a seedling and can't see it grow much in the future too..hands down KEMU no point of comparing them.

Shifa has a college so small that one keeps on bumping same people all day.No place to sit , just one lobby which becomes unbearable during summer.Oh and how can one forget the water dripping down through the roof when its raining outside.

KEMU would atleast have a CAMPUS! adding to it i think one thing that no private college can beat any govt. college is its clinical exposure! And thats worth all the money one is spending on any college which offers such clinical exposure.So learning in clinical side in govt would be much much more than shifa which i think is the most important thing at the end of the day and which is going to determine how well one will treat the patient.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

apicomb said:


> cheers yoya.
> 
> now back to the issue at hand
> 
> May I remind you that our aim as doctors isn't to make the most money or to eventually open a practice in the US. It's to help our patients to the best of our ablilities. Anyone-and this is aimed to pre-meds who may browse this thread- who is in medicine soley for the money should seriously reconsider their career choice. To be a great doctor you need ample clinical exposure at med school. This is one area where Shifa falls behind. They have tried to rectify the problem by their 'Filahi module'(its the first module you'll take-correct me if I'm wrong) but it's nowhere near the same as the exposure you'll get at other colleges.
> 
> Secondly, your answering @tahirtayyabs issue soley by considering which college you believe will better prepare him for USLME._ No med college in Pak can prepare you for USLME._ It's all your own work and effort. There is not doubt that Shifa lean towards the USLME; this means that students there are _encouraged to give the exam_ and if they decide to do so, their teachers will help their student where they get stuck. You get the same level of help and resources at gvt colleges-probalby more at KEMU considering its for the cream of the crop.
> 
> "a program looks at your USMLE scores and your letters of recommendation."
> 
> I agree 100%. The issue-and this is the reason behind this entire discussion- is that your USLME scores do _not_ depend on which college you attened. Going to Shifa doesn't gurantee you excellent USLME scores. It all depends on _you._ It depends on how well _you_ understand medicine.
> 
> 
> I must say I'm rather enjoying this debate:thumbsup:


I kinda agree with yoyaho too. When I got rejected from Aku i had the same thing in my mind too. " Shifa just got its own degree an year ago" So I had to talk to alot of doctors about this. And trust me almost all of them said the same thing. The name of your university does not matter. You cannot expect a person to keep track of all the universities in the world. 
I have a cousin who graduated from Khyber medical college. If you want to go with the ranking. It ranked 4th and KEMU ranked 5th. Its an old university. Students get to practice alot there. More exposure. KMC is a government uni. But guess what shes done with her Mbbs but she just cant find a " good" residency placement. Moreover she failed it twice. So a university does matter when it comes to your USMLE and PLAB tests. And she was no ordinary student. She was smart. A genius. 
After MBBS its very competitive out there. The competition we had in these entry tests, Mulitply it with 10, thats how competitive it is. As yoyaho said. You dont have to pass it. You need to crush it. And shifa is known for being second best when it comes to these tests. First being aku. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoyahyo

anonymous26 said:


> Okay again can not resist but just replying randomly in this thread.
> 
> Shifa does not prepare you for USMLE, I do not know but why are people expecting so much from shifa when in reality its just a so so college.The fact that one has to study every single thing oneself does not make it a college which prepares people for USMLE.Some of the department heads are good okay i admit that but the thing is you do not get them in your SGDs they only deliver lectures (not for all topics).They never teach you the way they make questions for exams this you ll know once you come into shifa. Some of the junior teachers are so bad that you just doubt at their degrees, but having said all this i have not experienced other colleges maybe other colleges are even worse than shifa can't say anything about that.
> KEMU and Shifa? who the hell even thought of comparing them? like seriously? Shifa is still a seedling and can't see it grow much in the future too..hands down KEMU no point of comparing them.
> 
> Shifa has a college so small that one keeps on bumping same people all day.No place to sit , just one lobby which becomes unbearable during summer.Oh and how can one forget the water dripping down through the roof when its raining outside.
> 
> KEMU would atleast have a CAMPUS! adding to it i think one thing that no private college can beat any govt. college is its clinical exposure! And thats worth all the money one is spending on any college which offers such clinical exposure.So learning in clinical side in govt would be much much more than shifa which i think is the most important thing at the end of the day and which is going to determine how well one will treat the patient.


Do you go to shifa? If you do then why? Sounds like you want to be miserable in life if you hate where you chose to go.

Shifa is not as good as KE no one is debating that. Even then you're gonna have to learn everything there at KE yoursel. KE doesn't follow the same style of examinations (alll short answer) that other govt colleges follow so you're only gonna suffer there more than other places especially if you're a foreigner... And we all know The education is all the same at med schools of this level yet people only say how it's possible to do usmle from anywhere . For elective You do realize you can do electives outside of Pakistan?

finally The whole point behind this debate is if you're not sacrificing anything in level of teaching which you really aren't then shifa is a solid choice if you want to stay close to home. Also Your campus point is just trying too hard at best because I've seen govt colleges but it sounds like you go to Shifa so I'm just gonna leave it at that


----------



## Acer

I am not going to get involved in this debate. Just giving my tiny bit: I know someone who got residency in USA after completing MBBS from Sindh Medical College 
He's also a very high paid doctor meaning he got residency in a competitive field(don't know which one though)


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

apicomb said:


> Living away from home isn't nesseraily a loss. Firstly, you'll be living on campus and everyone can agree that campus life is so much more fufilling than a commuters life. Living away from home-as a student-is a right of passage and and exhilerating experience. You really get to experience college so much more.
> 
> Furthermore, its a chance to develop as a person and work your people-skills, essential for life. You'll be so much more independant living away from home and you'll really mature as an adult. Plus you get the chance to experince a new culture firsthand! (In Tahir's case-Lahore!) How amazing is that! A chance to really live in and experience Lahore as a live-in local! As someone who's _never _been outside Isloo, the fact that you get that chance is pretty mind-blowing. Grab all the oppertunities life offers, don't watch it from the sidelines-you'll only get one shot at it.
> 
> The way I see it, the chace Tahir has is a once-in-a-lifetime oppertinutiy. An offer to study from a top, established uni with a stable base, curriculum and excellent professors and links abroard. An oppertunity to live as an actual college student in a vibrant, active city (Isloo is nice, underground, but nice. Lahore is lively. There's an Urdu saying here 'You haven't lived/been born(dep on translation) if you haven't seen Lahore ). A chance to study and train in a uni with an excellent clinical setup. However, ultimatly, the decision is his. One must do whatever they feel is best for them.
> 
> Edit;
> 
> 
> 
> Consider?! I'd go there in a shot if I had the chance. Not just Oxbridge but Imperial, Barts and The London (QMA). Kings, Ediburgh (OK, granted, thats in Scotland) and so much more! Our system is different from what you have in the States though; for instance, we enroll in med school straight out of high school whereas you guys go through college first.
> 
> Edit 2; I'm not saying NUST/AKU better prepare studetns for PLAB/USLME. No uni does, it all depends on the student. And yes, if you ring up any international uni then obviously the receptionist won't know what uni your asking for. No uni will discuss its collaberations indeph over the phone. I'm saying that international collabs increases the intl rep of any uni, which means a wider variety of recruters will have heard of it. Shifa only got its uni charter this year, whereas other unis (in theis case KEMU) have been around for years, so its more likely recruters will have heard of KEMU and know its a good uni. Not to mention its aluminus network-its always better to join a uni with a large aluminus network, but it goes without saying that that shouldn't be your deciding factor in choosing a uni.
> 
> Edit 3; I'm off. It's 1;30 and I'm knackered. @tahirtayyab-I've done my best to do what you did for me not so long ago. you better tell us where you decide to go! Just remember, choose whats best for you and everything else will fall into place!


HAHAHAHA! I actually find this very funny. And then the quote. I have spent alot of time in both islo and lahore. And i will pick islo over lahore without hesitating. Islamabad is a planned city. Infact the only one in pakistan. Correct me
If i am wrong. 
Lahore is crowded. Very crowded infact. Islamabaf is clean. And has really nice places for hang outs. This is the reason foreigners prefer it. 
Tahir DO NOT go to kemu because its in lahore  the other stuff is worth pondering. I admit. But lahore over Islamabad ? Seriously


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acer

Tanveer Uddin said:


> HAHAHAHA! I actually find this very funny. And then the quote. I have spent alot of time in both islo and lahore. And i will pick islo over lahore without hesitating. Islamabad is a planned city. Infact the only one in pakistan. Correct me
> If i am wrong.
> Lahore is crowded. Very crowded infact. Islamabaf is clean. And has really nice places for hang outs. This is the reason foreigners prefer it.
> Tahir DO NOT go to kemu because its in lahore  the other stuff is worth pondering. I admit. But lahore over Islamabad ? Seriously
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well you are right that islamabad is the only planned and clean city but what are the good places to hangout in islamabad? 
Lahore is much more lively than islamabad. It feels like you are the only person alive in the city from 8:30 pm onwards in ISB. They don't have lights switched ON on some of the roads :/
But i'd still prefer to live in Islamabad because I am not from Lahore


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Acer said:


> well you are right that islamabad is the only planned and clean city but what are the good places to hangout in islamabad?
> Lahore is much more lively than islamabad. It feels like you are the only person alive in the city from 8:30 pm onwards in ISB. They don't have lights switched ON on some of the roads :/
> But i'd still prefer to live in Islamabad because I am not from Lahore


It depends on the people you hang out with  if you hangout with people who go home at 8:30 then i guess you'll be the only person outside. 
I have never really come across this 8:30 thing to be honest.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoyahyo

Acer said:


> well you are right that islamabad is the only planned and clean city but what are the good places to hangout in islamabad?
> Lahore is much more lively than islamabad. It feels like you are the only person alive in the city from 8:30 pm onwards in ISB. They don't have lights switched ON on some of the roads :/
> But i'd still prefer to live in Islamabad because I am not from Lahore




Lol, Acer...you're from Dubai so being lively in Lahore isnt anything close to what we see in our neck of the woods (for lack of a better term)...honestly don't get too caught up with that stuff. It all figures itself out when you get there..when you make a group of friends you find ways to have a good time.

- - - Updated - - -



Tanveer Uddin said:


> HAHAHAHA! I actually find this very funny. And then the quote. I have spent alot of time in both islo and lahore. And i will pick islo over lahore without hesitating. Islamabad is a planned city. Infact the only one in pakistan. Correct me
> If i am wrong.
> Lahore is crowded. Very crowded infact. Islamabaf is clean. And has really nice places for hang outs. This is the reason foreigners prefer it.
> *Tahir DO NOT go to kemu because its in lahore  the other stuff is worth pondering. I admit. But lahore over Islamabad ? Seriously
> 
> *


 THIS


----------



## Acer

yoyahyo said:


> Lol, Acer...you're from Dubai so being lively in Lahore isnt anything close to what we see in our neck of the woods (for lack of a better term)...honestly don't get too caught up with that stuff. It all figures itself out when you get there..when you make a group of friends you find ways to have a good time.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> THIS


true that. The big advantage of living in ISB is the beautiful view of Margalla hills and Murree is close by 

- - - Updated - - -



Tanveer Uddin said:


> It depends on the people you hang out with  if you hangout with people who go home at 8:30 then i guess you'll be the only person outside.
> I have never really come across this 8:30 thing to be honest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ok i admit i have not been to islamabad alot times so i dont know many places which remain open after 9 or something during winter months, but you gotta agree the roads are dead empty in ISB compared to other cities..


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Acer said:


> true that. The big advantage of living in ISB is the beautiful view of Margalla hills and Murree is close by
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok i admit i have not been to islamabad alot times so i dont know many places which remain open after 9 or something during winter months, but you gotta agree the roads are dead empty in ISB compared to other cities..


So that is a good thing. If you want packed roads live in peshawar for a year  people there are actually sick of this. 
Plus the reason they are empty is because its a planned city  unlike all other cities. Flyovers. And all that stuff helps. 
Its so funny how we're discussing Islamabad and lahore in a medical forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acer

Tanveer Uddin said:


> So that is a good thing. If you want packed roads live in peshawar for a year  people there are actually sick of this.
> Plus the reason they are empty is because its a planned city  unlike all other cities. Flyovers. And all that stuff helps.
> Its so funny how we're discussing Islamabad and lahore in a medical forum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its definitely good thing but u know there are limits..sometimes theres hardly any traffic so it feels like an abandoned city 
one more reason is the lesser population density.
we can discuss everything related to our future as medstudentZ including places where we will study


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Acer said:


> its definitely good thing but u know there are limits..sometimes theres hardly any traffic so it feels like an abandoned city
> one more reason is the lesser population density.
> we can discuss everything related to our future as medstudentZ including places where we will study


That is the best part. If Islamabad becomes crowded like all the other cities it will lose its touch. Plus anyone who feels Islamabad feels like an abandoned city can always visit Rawalpindi. Its crowded. Like lahore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tahirtayyab

Oh dear! I never expected so much; It's like I breathed life into the thread!  
@apicomb & @yoyahyo: I'll have to agree with both of your arguments mainly on the points that top colleges such as KE are recognized (the residency interview committee for my dad really impressed and knew of the college) but that was kinda a long time ago so I'm not sure what's going on right now! As for comfort, yes yes yes! It is much easier to spend time at home with only 10 min. from the college (nevertheless, I will leave to the States eventually for further training). Moreover, currently US med graduates today find it difficult to obtain residencies even in their own countries so you need to literally 'annihilate' the USMLE and opt for a college that leans more towards the exam like Shifa. Thing is, the majority (or even all) of the preparation comes from your bearing and motivation to do well. So, it all comes down to the student him/herself. I guess I'll have to see as both opinions seem to be very solid and steadfast! 
@Acer: Yes, exactly. The graduate from Khyber must've been a really hard working student who aced the USMLE. It's not very surprising since students in gov. colleges are studying All the time! The only reason they might get rejected from residencies might be if they don't have any social life or knowledge of the outside world! Islamabad does get boring at times but I just came here from UAE so I can't really say for sure! I do go to Rawalpindi at times and that place is bustling all the time! 
@Tanveer: Yeah man, weather is a HUGE part of my decision since I'm going to be staying and studying for long long hours in the same place for 5 years! It was actually drizzling the whole day yesterday...we should enjoy it till things start getting much colder!
I'm really grateful for all the responses from everyone. Really appreciated 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## apicomb

How did this become a Lahore vs Isloo thread?!

Anyway, I've given my two cents over what I have to say about Isloo here---->http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...terview-feedback-discussion-22.html#post56957

The main point is that to live in Isloo, you really need to know a certian group of local. Otherwise its a dead city I'm afraid. Lahore will give you the chance to mature as an adult, experience culture, explore your independance and really get stuck in the city.

I need to point out that I am not biased in any way between these two cities. I've been living in Islamabad for the past couple of years now(moved here from England) and I've never been outside of Isloo. I reckon I can evaluate Isloo much better than people who were brought up here b/c I see it from an 'outsiders' Point of View. 


@yoya -have you seen NUST's complex? Or KEMU's campus? They really are beautiul. I'm asking because of you said 'campus point is just trying too hard at best because I've seen colleges'.  If you haven't I strongly suggest to book a tour of NUST's complex, its amazing.

lastly, people who are saying Shifa is 2nd best after AKU-please. Shifa can't touch NUST. NUST is Pakistans best university (I may or may not be biased:roll and one of the worlds top 500 universities. Its medical program is in the list of Asia's top 100 medical programs. Its was the first uni in Pak to gain ISO 9000 certification. 

Also, the medical college has its own swimming pool. Beat that


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

apicomb said:


> How did this become a Lahore vs Isloo thread?!
> 
> Anyway, I've given my two cents over what I have to say about Isloo here---->http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...terview-feedback-discussion-22.html#post56957
> 
> The main point is that to live in Isloo, you really need to know a certian group of local. Otherwise its a dead city I'm afraid. Lahore will give you the chance to mature as an adult, experience culture, explore your independance and really get stuck in the city.
> 
> I need to point out that I am not biased in any way between these two cities. I've been living in Islamabad for the past couple of years now(moved here from England) and I've never been outside of Isloo. I reckon I can evaluate Isloo much better than people who were brought up here b/c I see it from an 'outsiders' Point of View.
> 
> 
> @yoya -have you seen NUST's complex? Or KEMU's campus? They really are beautiul. I'm asking because of you said 'campus point is just trying too hard at best because I've seen colleges'.  If you haven't I strongly suggest to book a tour of NUST's complex, its amazing.
> 
> lastly, people who are saying Shifa is 2nd best after AKU-please. Shifa can't touch NUST. NUST is Pakistans best university (I may or may not be biased:roll and one of the worlds top 500 universities. Its medical program is in the list of Asia's top 100 medical programs. Its was the first uni in Pak to gain ISO 9000 certification.
> 
> Also, the medical college has its own swimming pool. Beat that


NOPE. The medical college is not in international ranking. EME ( nust engineering) on the other hand is 40th in asia  so you cant say AMC is 40th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

tahirtayyab said:


> Oh dear! I never expected so much; It's like I breathed life into the thread!
> @apicomb & @yoyahyo: I'll have to agree with both of your arguments mainly on the points that top colleges such as KE are recognized (the residency interview committee for my dad really impressed and knew of the college) but that was kinda a long time ago so I'm not sure what's going on right now! As for comfort, yes yes yes! It is much easier to spend time at home with only 10 min. from the college (nevertheless, I will leave to the States eventually for further training). Moreover, currently US med graduates today find it difficult to obtain residencies even in their own countries so you need to literally 'annihilate' the USMLE and opt for a college that leans more towards the exam like Shifa. Thing is, the majority (or even all) of the preparation comes from your bearing and motivation to do well. So, it all comes down to the student him/herself. I guess I'll have to see as both opinions seem to be very solid and steadfast!
> @Acer: Yes, exactly. The graduate from Khyber must've been a really hard working student who aced the USMLE. It's not very surprising since students in gov. colleges are studying All the time! The only reason they might get rejected from residencies might be if they don't have any social life or knowledge of the outside world! Islamabad does get boring at times but I just came here from UAE so I can't really say for sure! I do go to Rawalpindi at times and that place is bustling all the time!
> @Tanveer: Yeah man, weather is a HUGE part of my decision since I'm going to be staying and studying for long long hours in the same place for 5 years! It was actually drizzling the whole day yesterday...we should enjoy it till things start getting much colder!
> I'm really grateful for all the responses from everyone. Really appreciated
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Tahir make your decision fast. We want to know who won the debate  hahaha kidding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

apicomb said:


> How did this become a Lahore vs Isloo thread?!
> 
> Anyway, I've given my two cents over what I have to say about Isloo here---->http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...terview-feedback-discussion-22.html#post56957
> 
> The main point is that to live in Isloo, you really need to know a certian group of local. Otherwise its a dead city I'm afraid. Lahore will give you the chance to mature as an adult, experience culture, explore your independance and really get stuck in the city.
> 
> I need to point out that I am not biased in any way between these two cities. I've been living in Islamabad for the past couple of years now(moved here from England) and I've never been outside of Isloo. I reckon I can evaluate Isloo much better than people who were brought up here b/c I see it from an 'outsiders' Point of View.
> 
> 
> @yoya -have you seen NUST's complex? Or KEMU's campus? They really are beautiul. I'm asking because of you said 'campus point is just trying too hard at best because I've seen colleges'.  If you haven't I strongly suggest to book a tour of NUST's complex, its amazing.
> 
> lastly, people who are saying Shifa is 2nd best after AKU-please. Shifa can't touch NUST. NUST is Pakistans best university (I may or may not be biased:roll and one of the worlds top 500 universities. Its medical program is in the list of Asia's top 100 medical programs. Its was the first uni in Pak to gain ISO 9000 certification.
> 
> Also, the medical college has its own swimming pool. Beat that


Ofcourse nust is ahead of shifa. Because its OLD. I'll tell you what its like in Pakistan. Any university that gets old, people start praising it. Nust came way before shifa. So yeah.
I was talking about residency-placement statistics and USMLE scores. This is what our career advisors at school have been telling us from DAY 1. If you want to go abroad. Go
For aku. If not aku then shifa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apicomb

Tanveer Uddin said:


> NOPE. The medical college is not in international ranking. EME ( nust engineering) on the other hand is 40th in asia  so you cant say AMC is 40th.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahem. Medicine, 87th--->NUST Ranking

Do your research.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

apicomb said:


> Ahem. Medicine, 87th--->NUST Ranking
> 
> Do your research.


I stand corrected  my bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apicomb

s'all good @TanveerUddin. 

Its been a while since our last proper convo. Are you still going for a gap year? I reckon you got a solid chance at Shifa with your merit.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

apicomb said:


> s'all good @TanveerUddin.
> 
> Its been a while since our last proper convo. Are you still going for a gap year? I reckon you got a solid chance at Shifa with your merit.


If i get into shifa. I wont take a gap year. And when I am there I might apply to aku again. MIGHT. Not sure :/ i know i wont feel like changing my uni once i make friends here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoyahyo

lets stop all this comparing..I think we ll all be successful wherever we go just because we are so serious about the issue. Ultimately everyone has to make a decision that is best for them. I personally am gonna drop this "Debate" because it steered away from being that after a few posts on the issue (i am to blame for that)..but I'd rather just embrace all the people coming to shifa and wish the best to everyone going to other fine universities.


----------



## apicomb

Tanveer Uddin said:


> If i get into shifa. I wont take a gap year. And when I am there I might apply to aku again. MIGHT. Not sure :/ i know i wont feel like changing my uni once i make friends here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think there wont be much point in applying to enter AKU once you're already in Shifa. You'll have to do first year twice, move to Karachi(its dangerous there) and leave your friends behind. Unless you really really want to go to AKU. Tell us when you get in Shifa anyway:thumbsup:


----------



## yoyahyo

I got the code of conduct form from shifa btw. It didn't come in my initial of subsequent email. Let me know if you guys need it


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

apicomb said:


> I don't think there wont be much point in applying to enter AKU once you're already in Shifa. You'll have to do first year twice, move to Karachi(its dangerous there) and leave your friends behind. Unless you really really want to go to AKU. Tell us when you get in Shifa anyway:thumbsup:


Thank you. Sure i will. And yes i really really wanted to get in. But lets see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah

I think the thing that matters is your hard-work and perseverance. I wont say that a better curriculum plan or facilities dont matter at all, they do matter but the student's hard work and his/her own interest towards medicine is something that'll push a student to do better even if the situation is totally against him/her. Will power is something that, I believe, can make you do things that are not possible under normal circumstances. 
Like for example, I know this person who has studied from KEMU and scored 98% in his exam; USMLE and he was a gold medalist. He was a Pakistani but had a Canadian nationality, brought up in Canada and did his schooling there. I just cant explain the things he had to go through because there's hell lot of a difference between states and lahore. The life-style, living conditions, facilities and so many more factors that let down a person. But it was his will, his hard work and his perseverance that made him do all that. He studied against all his odds and gave all the exams, Usmle, in the middle east and some more as well and scored distinction marks in all of them.
On the other hand I have a relatives daughter in shifa. She studied from there and couldn't pass the test. Then there are people that do graduate from Shifa and pass the exam.
Then I have another friend of mine. She is from Isloo. This year she gave her Mcat and has an aggregate of 90+ ( I dont know the exact decimal figure) she is dying to go to AIMC. Not KEMU but AIMC because thats where she wants to go. Thats what her will says. She loves isloo but she still wants to go there and just there. She had excellent marks and she could easily get into shifa. There was no financial issue either. But she was just so determined to go to Aimc that she did not give any other test. She just gave her Mcat and said that ' I dont want to give any other test because thats where I want to go '

My only point of listing all this is, is that it doesnt matter if you're far away from home or what university prepares you for Usmle, it depends on you. MOSTLY on you. There are other factors but You are the only person that can take you forward. 
That being said, I dont think theres any point in arguing over a university or a city. I dont mean that you just go to a terrible university, I am just saying that you dont have to argue over universities like shifa and kemu just for the sake of Usmle prep. Just ask yourself where you want to go and where You feel satisfied 

- - - Updated - - -

now taking a gap year is another story


----------



## ashrizwan

yoyahyo said:


> lets stop all this comparing..I think we ll all be successful wherever we go just because we are so serious about the issue. Ultimately everyone has to make a decision that is best for them. I personally am gonna drop this "Debate" because it steered away from being that after a few posts on the issue (i am to blame for that)..but I'd rather just embrace all the people coming to shifa and wish the best to everyone going to other fine universities.





yoyahyo said:


> I got the code of conduct form from shifa btw. It didn't come in my initial of subsequent email. Let me know if you guys need it



can i get it pleaseeee


----------



## tahirtayyab

Hmm...I wonder how many of us are going to stay active on this forum. Would be nice to know how med students from other colleges are doing :cool!::cool!::cool!:


----------



## apicomb

I was wondering the same thing. It'll be nice to stay in contact after December, seeing how we all have got to know each other one way or another.

edit; @tahirtayyab; changed your avatar? I almost didn't recognise who had ^ posted


----------



## yoyahyo

Dude became a celebrity with everyone trying to tell him where to go. Had to get a disguise as a result 

- - - Updated - - -

Here is the code of conduct for whoever needs it...Now when I get to shifa super late everyone better not treat me like I'm the new guy


----------



## chocoholic18

Any idea when the second merit list will be out?


----------



## tahirtayyab

It will be coming out tomorrow as mentioned in their 'Cumulative List of Achievements'.

- - - Updated - - -



yoyahyo said:


> Dude became a celebrity with everyone trying to tell him where to go. Had to get a disguise as a result


I actually changed the avator a few days before my question lol :thumbsup:


----------



## apicomb

Question: Do you know if you'll get Wi-fi at your hostels?


----------



## pennies

apicomb said:


> Question: Do you know if you'll get Wi-fi at your hostels?


No..at least not in the girl's hostel...I visited it a few days ago..


----------



## yoyahyo

Can someone take pictures of the college itself...lecture hall, cafeteria, stuff like that?


----------



## Crypt

yoyahyo said:


> Can someone take pictures of the college itself...lecture hall, cafeteria, stuff like that?


There are pictures available on the forum..
Search 'shifa pictures'
U will find them.
By rehan..the founder


----------



## Crypt

http://medstudentz.com/showpost.php?p=3154


----------



## pennies

I was just wondering...do we get to dissect dead bodies in first year at shifa?


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Shifas not that pretty people  just keep that in mind. Other colleges have better campuses. And its very small. I was an intern in shifa last summer so yeah. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

pennies said:


> I was just wondering...do we get to dissect dead bodies in first year at shifa?


I dont think so. You wont dissect bodies in any college in your FIRST year. I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoyahyo

Namal told me that those pictures make it seem worse than it actually is? I know its nothing to be amazed with..Just figured I'd see some newly dated pictures instead of some that are 7 years old 


appreciate it though, crypt


----------



## Crypt

yoyahyo said:


> Namal told me that those pictures make it seem worse than it actually is? I know its nothing to be amazed with..Just figured I'd see some newly dated pictures instead of some that are 7 years old
> 
> 
> appreciate it though, crypt


I guess its not very long now when ud hav to see for urself..


----------



## apicomb

I interned at Shifa too. What department were you in?


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

apicomb said:


> I interned at Shifa too. What department were you in?


Shifa foundation :O


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoyahyo

When should this list be going up? I anticipate this thread to go crazy when they release it!

- - - Updated - - -

ITS UP YOU BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE...THE LIST IS UP...I DONT KNOW WHY IM CAPITALIZING THIS ENTIRE POST BUT JUST GO CHECK THE LIST!


...and no one can see it -___-


----------



## 0006

The stupid list won't open


----------



## yoyahyo

Someone local call!


----------



## Butt2014

List is NOT opening.


----------



## 0006

they're working on it


----------



## yoyahyo

did they give you a time to check back ?


----------



## 0006

nope..just said they'll look into it


----------



## tahirtayyab

Maybe everyone's trying to access it so their servers are down with too many requests..! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Butt2014

16 MORE students ONLY. :woot:


----------



## yoyahyo

who got in?


----------



## Hamza Rahman

I guess no one from here. Surprising to find out only 16 more students are selected since the previous year, the second merit list consisted of around 30 students (Merit went up to 160)


----------



## 0006

not me


----------



## yoyahyo

It looks like the class was filling up from the first list...sad to see the people who used this site for so long and didn't get a spot let down...but there is always a chance that the class still isn't full by the 18th meaning there will be another list.


----------



## pennies

Tanveer Uddin said:


> I dont think so. You wont dissect bodies in any college in your FIRST year. I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I have heard, you get to dissect bodies in first year in government medical colleges.


----------



## yoyahyo

I thought you would have to just took do anatomy and physio


----------



## apicomb

Tanveer Uddin said:


> Shifa foundation :O
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh. I was in ER.


----------



## yoyahyo

https://www.facebook.com/groups/540117029390652/ new ppl join!


----------



## ashrizwan

yoyahyo said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/540117029390652/ new ppl join!


do u have any pics of the hostels?


----------



## yoyahyo

Nope :/


----------



## french vanilla

Is there a possibility 2-3 more international applicants will be added in the 3rd list ?


----------



## AbraDabra

I seriously doubt it. So many acceptances this time around.


----------



## Rising

I was wondering where I can find the Hospital Registration Form for Shifa because I did not receive it as an attachment in my email and I cannot seem to find it on their site.


----------



## yoyahyo

what hospital registration form?


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Is there anyone on this forum who got in on the 2nd list and will drop out ? For a government uni or the others ?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tahirtayyab

Rising said:


> I was wondering where I can find the Hospital Registration Form for Shifa because I did not receive it as an attachment in my email and I cannot seem to find it on their site.


I did receive a 'patient registration form' along with the documents Shifa sent me; that's probably it.


----------



## yoyahyo

when? are we talking a while back? I didn't get anything of that nature -_-

- - - Updated - - -

can someone posted it on here and then I can put it on the fb group as well ?


----------



## tahirtayyab

yoyahyo said:


> when? are we talking a while back? I didn't get anything of that nature -_-


I'm assuming you got everything via email, right? I didn't get it in my email but I did get it in the mail here. 
IMO, if they didn't mention anything about it for you, there isn't any need then...I think it's basically for the Hospital records which can be made later on. However, you could give them a call just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Rising

@tahirtayyab Can you upload the Patient Registration Form that you received because for some reason I did not receive it in the email

Also, does anyone know when the school starts?


----------



## yoyahyo

December 2nd..did you join the fb group? @Rising


----------



## tahirtayyab

I could scan and upload it but I've already written my name on and other details on it. And I think I sent it already (not sure since I recall my dad only paid the tuition for now). I'll see what I can do tomorrow. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoyahyo

they didn't email it to you? oh wait, you're in Islamabad so they mailed it ...gotcha.


----------



## siqbal

I'm late to the game here (I know...) but I have the same question/issue. I just got the fee structure email today and they said they had the code of conduct attached and something about having to fill out the hospital registration form too...both of which were not there. But thank you yoyaho because I found the code of conduct thing here and on the facebook group...now just for that other form...


----------



## yoyahyo

remove


----------



## Buttnamal

The hospital registration isn't really a big deal. You can just get a form from student affairs once you're here and fill it out. They will probably announce in one of the lectures which forms you all need to hand in. 

Dont stress too much!


----------



## yoyahyo

I need to stress.. Its how i stay alive  




- - - Updated - - -

We should probably lock this thread now that all the results have been released..MedGrunt? Rehan?  
I'll start a class 0f 2018 thread soon.


----------



## Buttnamal

For anyone worked up from the ragging thread, don't worry too much.

Shifa, in previous years, was pretty bad in those regards. But it has been toned down a lot.
The worst you will have to do on "campus", is either sing or do a small dance. But most of it is light and friendly, and its easy to get along with the seniors.

Make sure to show respect to seniors because otherwise you'll get on their bad side. Nothing wrong with that but you want the seniors to be giving you advice and ragging is an excellent way to get to know them.

The ragging in the hostel is a bit worse but still generally light at Shifa.

Second and third years will be pretty good to you guys. I cant say as much for the guys above that.


----------



## irtazasheikj

Shawana said:


> Soo what you're saying is that there aren't any labs like at all? Just discussions and examinations?


I wanted to help you all, there's been a question of Urinalysis coming out as important. So, I found this article has all the information in it.


----------

